# Cats.. HELP!!



## Vince_UK

Well! I have never been a great lover of cats but a little stray has captured my heart so as to speak. He has been wandering around the factory grounds for weeks and I started to feed him.
He is lovely and the thought of him being left outside when I am in the UK is troubling, no idea why.
So I have decided to adopt him and bring him back home tonight. I think actually he has been someones pet and dumped, he is definitely not a feral cat. He seems very young and very friendly. He follows me everywhere like a little dog.
I have absolutely no idea how to look after a cat lol
One of my friends has agreed to look after him while I am in the UK.
Chinese are not renowned for their love of animals preferring to eat them and they think I am mad. In the South particularly in Yulin they do eat both dogs and cats which I find abhorrent.
Call me stupid if you wish. Just an old softie I guess, in my second childhood.
So, I am open to suggestions for names and advice how to look after him. I really have no idea always had dogs in the past.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Not a lover of cats myself as they shit all over my garden, 
But I do not like the Chinese eating habits also.
Perhaps an appropriate name would be ‘Lucky’


----------



## Vince_UK

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Not a lover of cats myself as they shit all over my garden,
> But I do not like the Chinese eating habits also.
> Perhaps an appropriate name would be ‘Lucky’


Good idea


----------



## scousebird

Good for you.  I love cats but can't have one  OH is allergic .  Maybe I should just divorce him and get a cat


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Good for you.  I love cats but can't have one  OH is allergic .  Maybe I should just divorce him and get a cat


Other way around for me, I am allergic to marraige after 2 failed attempts. lol


----------



## Carolg

Definitely a lucky cat


----------



## chaoticcar

Don't worry about looking after him ,he will soon have you trained ! 
   CAROL


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Other way around for me, I am allergic to marraige after 2 failed attempts. lol


That made me chuckle 
Maybe the cat is the right person for you then


----------



## Vince_UK

HAHA
Well I got it home and settled, cost me a fortune for "stuff" for him lol decided to call him Lucky


----------



## Robin

Have you had to have him microchipped and vaccinated?
https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Have you had to have him microchipped and vaccinated?
> https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad


I have no idea RObin he is a stray I have taken in , don't as me why I have just did. Didn't want him suffering in eth cold and he has been following me for weeks at the factory. I started feeding him and he sort of adopted me lol he is settled here perfectly after 1 hour


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> I have no idea RObin he is a stray I have taken in , don't as me why I have just did. Didn't want him suffering in eth cold and he has been following me for weeks at the factory. I started feeding him and he sort of adopted me lol he is settled here perfectly after 1 hour


No worries, I got the wrong end of stick, I think, I misread your post as you bringing him back to the UK.


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> No worries, I got the wrong end of stick, I think, I misread your post as you bringing him back to the UK.


----------



## nickinwarwick

Colin.


----------



## Bloden

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Not a lover of cats myself as they shit all over my garden,
> But I do not like the Chinese eating habits also.
> Perhaps an appropriate name would be ‘Lucky’


What’s ‘lucky’ in Mandarin Chinese?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bloden said:


> What’s ‘lucky’ in Mandarin Chinese?


幸运 xing yun
Lucky is easier lol


----------



## Ljc

I agree definately a lucky cat.  I’m a dog person but I still love cats. 
They own us rather than than the other way round. Some have more than one home, both sets of slaves believing the cat belong to them


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lucky is a great name, however Chairman Meow would have been apt 
I'm sure he'll soon have you well trained, cats don't have owners they have slaves 
Looks to me that you're doing fine, good for you for taking him on (before he was taken for someone's dinner ), no idea how the vetinary situation is where you are but it would be advisable to get him neutered, if possible, Tom's can spray their territory and also go walkabout looking for ladies when intact. Also he should have flea and worm treatment regularly to keep him healthy 
I'm sure he'd love to feast on chicken and fish, just plain water for drinking, don't give him milk (not good for their tums).
He's a very handsome chap and I'm sure you'll be besotted in no time 
As an aside I recommend you watch A Street Cat Named Bob.
All the best


----------



## nickinwarwick

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Lucky is a great name, however Chairman Meow would have been apt



Surely this has to be the winner!


----------



## scousebird

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Lucky is a great name, however Chairman Meow would have been apt


 brilliant


----------



## Vince_UK

He is a strange little thing. Brought him home in the car put him in a bax at first which he promptly got out of and then spent the journey sitting on top of the box observing all around him. No hassle at all. 
Took him to the pet store and spent a fortune on litter tray, bed, dishes with the UK flag on, food , flea collar etc. settled him on the balcony. He instantly ate, got in his new bed and went to sleep.
It is as if he had lived here all his life.
This morning he had used the tray through the night and was sitting waiting beside the balcony door for me, I fed him watered him and he settle back down again to sleep lol
Enchanting little thing
Chairman Meow is Brilliant
He is hereby baptised "Chairman Meow"


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sounds like your both getting along very well . Chairman Meow (great name by the way ) sounds like a very clever cat indeed, but, with that name I wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## Vince_UK

LOL I actually forgot the character for Cat in Chinese is 猫 which is pronounced Mao.
I am thick sometimes.
Chairman Meow it defintely is


----------



## Ljc

So you’ve got  Chaiman Meow (love the name) exactly where he wants you then .

My work used to involve traveling around and working in venues like church halls.
One lunch time I went out to get my lunch and to a pet shop for parrot food for Smokey an African gray I used to have.
I walked out with a cute black and white kitten, cat bed, basket, cat food, litter tray , cat litter , cat toy, food dishes annnd  the parrot mix I originally went in for , talk about an impulse purchase


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> So you’ve got  Chaiman Meow (love the name) exactly where he wants you then .
> 
> My work used to involve traveling around and working in venues like church halls.
> One lunch time I went out to get my lunch and to a pet shop for parrot food for Smokey an African gray I used to have.
> I walked out with a cute black and white kitten, cat bed, basket, cat food, litter tray , cat litter , cat toy, food dishes annnd  the parrot mix I originally went in for , talk about an impulse purchase


Sounds like me lastnight Lin lol


----------



## scousebird

We will need photo updates


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> We will need photo updates


Will post tonight if I have an apartment left when I get back lol


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> Will post tonight if I have an apartment left when I get back lol


 Young cats are very fond of curtains and blinds


----------



## scousebird

Ljc said:


> Young cats are very fond of curtains and blinds



We need more smileys on here


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> Young cats are very fond of curtains and blinds


That is VERY Reassuring Lin
THANK YOU


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, I got home, tentatively opened the door and much to my surprise everything was intact. Seems he spend the day sleeping on the Balcony.


----------



## Vince_UK

One Relaxed Chairman Meow methinks


----------



## Sprogladite

There are no words for how much I love this whole thread 

Well done Vince for giving the Chairman Meow a lovely new home!


----------



## Vince_UK

Watching my Laptop lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Sprogladite said:


> There are no words for how much I love this whole thread
> 
> Well done Vince for giving the Chairman Meow a lovely new home!


Thanks Sprogladite, I couldn't have left him to the elements, would be cruel and I couldn't have lived with myself and I am not really a cat lover lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Watching TV.. Mesmerised


----------



## chaoticcar

I agree that you should have him neutered but take him to the. vet not the butcher Sorry my black humour !!
   CAROL


----------



## scousebird

Lovely pics Vince.


----------



## Seabreeze

You have been chosen! 
I was a dog person, but friends have cats and I have done cat sitting and they are great. 
Cats are polite, they can choose people who aren't necessarily into cats because those people don't invade upon them!
Cats do sleep a lot. 
Half close your eyes when looking at the cat, it is a politeness thing and a greeting and acceptance kind of thing in cat language
Some feral cats will choose to be with humans
Egyptians worshipped cats as Gods and cats expect to be treat like deities!
A great book "Why does my cat..." you can get it cheap second hand from that big online shop
another book, funny stories to read on the flights, A Cat Called Birmingham. 
Chairman Maow has watched you in the factory and picked you out!


----------



## Seabreeze

Cats are predominantly silent, they aren't typically vocal...well some are, like Siamese, but the rest are apparently silent, getting their vocalisation from their adopted humans. 
If a cat is injured, it will hide and be silent so that it is not prey. 
A cat watching birds through the window a cat will go into a little excited chatter noise.


----------



## Seabreeze

Vince_UK said:


> One Relaxed Chairman Meow methinks
> View attachment 6082



Beware the belly!
A cat will roll onto it's back to play but sometimes it is when a cat feels vulnerable and it is a ploy to reduce the threat/deflect the threat - I mean no harm to you, don't attack me! Beware of getting your hands shredded by going to stroke it!   You might be safe doing it but you might not be!


----------



## Seabreeze

Vince_UK said:


> Well, I got home, tentatively opened the door and much to my surprise everything was intact. Seems he spend the day sleeping on the Balcony.
> View attachment 6081


Gorgeous cat.


----------



## Vince_UK

His favourite place through the day appears to be under the sink unit. When I came home, no sign of him he eventually appeared from out of that cupboard.
He likes also to sit on the window ledge and look out and the same on the balcony.. Now sitting on the back of the sofa lol 
He knew how to use the litter tray without being showed how to.
Intriquing littlel thing.
He is quiet also I agree


----------



## Vince_UK




----------



## Seabreeze

Vince_UK said:


> View attachment 6097


eyes half closed and front paws tucked under, very good signs. 
When the front paws are tucked under the cat is relaxed and has no fear or reason to take flight. 
All this information I got from the cat book. 

The cupboard is warm and safe, protective environment, in time the cupboard might not be used at all. 
New place, smells, noises, enclosed environment with you. C.M. is getting his bearings and working out what is what.


----------



## Seabreeze

Purring is not always a sign of contentment, cats can also purr to comfort themselves.


----------



## Vince_UK

Seabreeze said:


> Purring is not always a sign of contentment, cats can also purr to comfort themselves.


Valuable information Seabreeze, I always thought it meant they were content.


----------



## Seabreeze

Cat's don't come when called, they take a message and get back to you later. 
However, opening a tin of tuna or taking chicken out of the fridge is a magical cat appearing trick!


----------



## Seabreeze

Vince_UK said:


> Valuable information Seabreeze, I always thought it meant they were content.


So did I, but that book said they use it to comfort themselves when in distress. 
Cats have a natural curiosity, some cats are house wreckers, others are quiet and well behaved, some cats are real lap cats, others are quite proud and don't want fuss.   
I'm no cat whisperer but it looks like C.M. is getting his bearings with you and your routine, working you out and how to get along with you. 

Others may have more info and advice to offer.


----------



## Sally71

Oh he's gorgeous, and I think he wanted you to adopt him!  Good on you for taking him in 
Cats do tend to choose their own homes, if you were a cat lover and he decided he didn't like your home (or you) he wouldn't stay.  

My next door neighbour had two cats which just turned up out of nowhere one day, sat on her wheelie bins and refused to move!  So eventually she took them in (after having trawled the Internet to find out if they were owned by anyone, you can see they've had collars on, but they had been abandoned or something).  That was a couple of years ago, one has passed away now (they are quite old) but the other is still there, seems quite happy and never ventures much further than the bottom of their driveway!


----------



## Vince_UK

Well hs is sitting chomping away on his chicken Wiskas and seems perfectly at ease lol


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, you can get Whiskas just about in every country in the world. As it’s owned by Mars, can you get Mars bars and Milky Ways in China?


----------



## Vince_UK

Chairman Meow is off to the vets this morning before I fly off tonight to get checked out and some vaccinations I think he will need.
He ain't gonna be to happy about that I guess.
Bought a carrying box for him lol
Me and this Cat,,,,, crazy when you think about it.
My friend will look after him while I am in the UK and will be subjected to daily  conference updates and photos. lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

The vet is my cats nemesis, like Moriarty is to Holmes 
 If he fights you when you try to get him in then upend it and Iower him in backwards.If he doesn't this time, he will next time!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> The vet is my cats nemesis, like Moriarty is to Holmes
> If he fights you when you try to get him in then upend it and Iower him in backwards.If he doesn't this time, he will next time!


@Lucy Honeychurch 
This cat has cost me a small fortune so far and he has only been here 4 days lol 
Thanks for the advice Lucy. Was wondering how I could possibly get him in the box, cannot imagine him going in willingly.
Pray for me lol


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks for the advice Lucy. Was wondering how I could possibly get him in the box, cannot imagine him going in willingly


We briefly had a cat.... We named him Psycho.....

Wish I'd had welding gloves when his original owner wanted him back, probably still have the scars


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin Canty said:


> We briefly had a cat.... We named him Psycho.....
> 
> Wish I'd had welding gloves when his original owner wanted him back, probably still have the scars


Reassuring Martin lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Also, best to do it in a confined space with no escape routes, plus a towel at hand to wrap him in, incase you need it!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Also, best to do it in a confined space with no escape routes, plus a towel at hand to wrap him in, incase you need it!


Getting more apprehensive by the minute lol.
For such a little creature he seems to be instilling me with abject fear now hehe.
Actually at the moment I am not sure if he is a HE. lol
My Russian guy said he was and he has cats back home.
The vet will confirm today I guess
Maybe he will need to become a Chairwoman Meow if the Russian is wrong, perish the thought.
For sure I ain't gonna look.


----------



## Seabreeze

Hope you managed to get the cat in the box and all went well at the vets.  They can do a great star shape at the cat box!
The cat will be picking up the vibes from you and unsure of what is about to happen.


----------



## Vince_UK

Seabreeze said:


> Hope you managed to get the cat in the box and all went well at the vets.  They can do a great star shape at the cat box!
> The cat will be picking up the vibes from you and unsure of what is about to happen.


WIll let you know Seabreeze if I survive


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

You will be fine, don't show any apprehension or fear, you got him ( or maybe her ) home, you can get them out


----------



## Vince_UK

***********UPDATE************
Chairman Meow is in fact ChairWOMAN Meow
Into box not really a problem. Cried in the car nothing to much. Good as Gold in the vets absolutely no problem at all very placid SHE was.
Aged about 7 months, fully checked bloods ok, no nasties in the coat but treated anyway and dewormed. 2.5kgs basically healthy.
COST A SMALL FORTUNE.
The vets believes she is a cross between a domestic and wild cat but seems very smart and placid.
She will be speyed New Years Eve , fully vaccinated and shampoo and set maybe a blue rinse.
Bought her some toys got out of the carry box no issues.
She really was zero problems in the vets didn't try to  scratch or bite and just stayed quietly while he did his stuff.
Impressed.
I even saw some Diabetic Dog food.


----------



## scousebird

_SHE _really is a lovely cat, I'm jealous!  
Glad all went well at the vets and I bet you'll miss her while you're away.


----------



## Vince_UK

Washing Machine Fascination.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> _SHE _really is a lovely cat, I'm jealous!
> Glad all went well at the vets and I bet you'll miss her while you're away.


I will scousebird
for sure


----------



## Ljc

She is gorgeous.
All our cats have absolutely adored pilchards in tomato sauce, they wouldn’t touch them in anything other than tomato sauce though.  

Mum and I both had a feral cat each. As they were good friends at the cat sanctuary we took them home. My one, Splash became a proper lap cat mums one never did, the signs are great for adorable Chairwoman Meow. Not so good for your pocket lol.


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> Have you had to have him microchipped and vaccinated?
> https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad


Vaccinated when I come back Microchipped later Robin


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just discovered this thread.  Love it.  We have 8 cats (don't ask!).  They all have completely different personalities.  Your one looks just like our Perseus.  He is our newest addition.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Just discovered this thread.  Love it.  We have 8 cats (don't ask!).  They all have completely different personalities.  Your one looks just like our Perseus.  He is our newest addition.


@Mark Parrott 
8?
WOW!!
This one intriques me Mark. Adorable litte thing. As I type before I leave she is sitting mesmerised by the washing machine lol
She is absolutely no problem at all.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

She's such a good girl, she will miss you when you're away! How about Lady Meow or Minnie Meow for a name.


----------



## Vince_UK

I have just spoken to her via video link lol
She wasn't to sure about that at all.
I decided to call her Miss Mao - mao being Chinese for cat.
My friend Yang who is looking after her while I am in the UK was complaining that she had him up at 7am  crying for her breakfast lol
If you knew Yang you would realise that just doesn't happen on a Sunday, 7 am, is sacrilege.
I had to smile


----------



## Vince_UK

Just got these pics
Miss Mao getting her first injections today. I am told she just sat there.
Enchanting  xiao mao (Chinese Little Cat).
DIfficult not to fall in love with her and I didn't like cats lol
That is her cat passport which is now starting to be completed a full medical history. It was decided to give her a birthday of May 1st 2017.


----------



## Ljc

Aww she’s a brave little thing .


----------



## Vince_UK

I feel her life before she met me was not the easiest of lives. She is extremely trusting which is amazing. I have to admire her.
Even my Chinese friend Yang is being captivated by her and they eat cats.
I think he is getting a kick out of the fact she actually likes him and comes to him and sits on his lap.
She has this ability to make people like her.


----------



## Ljc

So she’s busy enslaving  him too.


----------



## Vince_UK

It is very strange actually, sometimes I get a feeling she was "sent" to me. The way she just showed up one day is very strange indeed.
Maybe I am in my dotage lol There was a choice, reject or accept her.
I tell my Chinese friend that Buddha sent her.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well just had a call from Shanghai..
Miss Mao has been quiet since her injection yesterday and only eating half her food.
Just been lieing on the sofa quietly and didn't call Yang for her breakfast at 7 am .
Only ate 1/2 and used the litter 3 times yesterday.
I guess it is reaction to the vaccination.
Yang called the vets and he said the same but if still lethargic after 3 days to take her back. 
She wil be ok.
Was very strange and reassuring how Yang was concerned about her, he didn't like cats either.


----------



## Ljc

It’s good to hear Yang got advise from the vet so quickly.
I know it’s worrying Vince, but just like us our furry friends can feel a bit rough after their jabs, hopefully he will be reporting that’s she is back to her old self soon.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> It’s good to hear Yang got advise from the vet so quickly.
> I know it’s worrying Vince, but just like us our furry friends can feel a bit rough after their jabs, hopefully he will be reporting that’s she is back to her old self soon.


He is becoming well and truly enslaved lol. Wonderful, and he is from the province in China, Guanxi Province, town Yulin where they have the appalling annual dog and cat eating festival  where they horribly kill and eat over 20,000 cats and dogs in a 2 week period despite many calls internationally and in China to ban it.  Many of them are pets that have been stolen for that sole purpose. 
He  just couldn't understand why we westerners find it so vile. 
Maybe Miss Mao will quietly teach him why we do.


----------



## Northerner

I love this thread


----------



## Vince_UK

Report from Yang... Miss Mao is is back to normal. Eating normally and sitting on the sofa in MY SPOT lol.
So everyone was correct and it was just a delayed reaction to the vaccination. I am so relieved considering I DID NOT LIKE CATS lol.
This little wonderstray is costing me an absolute fortune, worth every cent.
Never thought I would say that but there you are,,,,, I have.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Report from Yang... Miss Mao is is back to normal. Eating normally and sitting on the sofa in MY SPOT lol.
> So everyone was correct and it was just a delayed reaction to the vaccination. I am so relieved considering I DID NOT LIKE CATS lol.
> This little wonderstray is costing me an absolute fortune, worth every cent.
> Never thought I would say that but there you are,,,,, I have.


You old softie!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

She's worked her magic on you 
I have a brother and sister from the cats protection league. The plan was to get one, but came home with 2 as I couldn't leave one behind  If I had my way and could afford to I would have more!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> You old softie!


@Northerner 
SSSSSSHHHHHHHHH! Northie.. 
That is a state secret covered by Non DIsclosure Agreement and the Official Secret Act. 
I describe myself as  "Half Young" as opposed to "old" lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Photos of Yang and Miss Mao taken today


----------



## Ljc

I can see he'sgot his work cut out trying to resist her charms. A typical female lol.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Well just had a call from Shanghai..
> Miss Mao has been quiet since her injection yesterday and only eating half her food.
> Just been lieing on the sofa quietly and didn't call Yang for her breakfast at 7 am .
> Only ate 1/2 and used the litter 3 times yesterday.
> I guess it is reaction to the vaccination.
> Yang called the vets and he said the same but if still lethargic after 3 days to take her back.
> She wil be ok.
> Was very strange and reassuring how Yang was concerned about her, he didn't like cats either.



She’s probably missing you Vince. Either that or the vaccination made her go ‘Me...oww!’ 

Hope she picks up soon.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Soooo cute


----------



## Northerner

You're going to have problems getting her back from Yang, I think!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> You're going to have problems getting her back from Yang, I think!


I think so Northie


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Soooo cute


She is
caveat
MIss Mao or Yang lol ?


----------



## scousebird

I think Miss Mao has won Yang's heart too 

And she's got the selfies sorted


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Vince_UK said:


> She is
> caveat
> MIss Mao or Yang lol ?




Lol!! Definitely Miss Mao, she is adorable 
I'm sure Yang is a nice chap too.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> I think Miss Mao has won Yang's heart too
> View attachment 6228
> And she's got the selfies sorted


She ain't shy that's for sure lol  Need get her a selfie stick


----------



## Stitch147

She is gorgeous Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> She is gorgeous Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Well Folks--- it is official at the highest level
*******VINCE HAS LOST THE PLOT*******
Walking around ALDI this morning I found these on sale for £5.99.
Ah!!! I thought to myself, "Miss Mao would like one of those".
So, Vince bought one. then realised I will have to cart it all the way to Shanghai lol
Definitely lost the plot.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Actually a scratching post is an essential piece of kit for an indoor cat, rather she sharpens her claws on that than on your sofa, so in many respects a sensible choice 
My cats had advent calenders and a Christmas present, on the insistence of my 9 year old girls


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Well Folks--- it is official at the highest level
> *******VINCE HAS LOST THE PLOT*******
> Walking around ALDI this morning I found these on sale for £5.99.
> Ah!!! I thought to myself, "Miss Mao would like one of those".
> So, Vince bought one. then realised I will have to cart it all the way to Shanghai lol
> Definitely lost the plot.
> View attachment 6237


Have you checked the label? What's the betting it was 'Made in China'


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Have you checked the label? What's the betting it was 'Made in China'


It was lol Just like everything else 
Will cost 4 or 5 times that in China believe it or not.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Vince_UK said:


> It was lol Just like everything else
> Will cost 4 or 5 times that in China believe it or not.



Lol!

Funny how they make cat toys and all manner of cat paraphernalia for dedicated, soppy owners when they eat them


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Lol!
> 
> Funny how they make cat toys and all manner of cat paraphernalia for dedicated, soppy owners when they eat them



That is the total hypocricy of China.. Everything is governed by Money.
I certain places they have banned Christmas this year and yet they still sell Xmas stuff to fleece money off foreigners.
They persecute and ban Christians and yet I can walk through Shanghai and here Silent NIght being blasted out over the hidden loudspeakers everywhere, Christmas trees again everywhere which will be left in situ until Chinese New Year and then hung with Chinese symbols. At the same time they ban Christmas

https://www.shanghaiexpat.com/news/chinas-christmas-ban-spreads-towards-shanghai

Lucy.. you have no idea how hypocritical they are.
Money, Money, Money is all that matters.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Such is the craziness of Capitalism!
Must say 'the powers that be' are missing a trick by banning Christmas, think of all the billions they could make if they adopted the 'spend, spend, spend' consumerism of the West 
I'm sure Miss Mao will love her Christmas present (ssshhh!)


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Money, Money, Money is all that matters.


To be fair, the British were no different in the 18th/19th centuries when they were plundering the riches and resources of India and fought the Opium Wars against the Chinese because they wouldn't trade for goods, only silver (the British tried to get the Chinese population addicted to opium to undermine their society - the opium was grown by a virtual slave trade in India ). Now it seems the Chinese have caught the capitalist bug, although run by a one-party state 

Lots of stuff I have discovered as an adult that has been sanitised out of our school history books.


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> To be fair, the British were no different in the 18th/19th centuries when they were plundering the riches and resources of India and fought the Opium Wars against the Chinese because they wouldn't trade for goods, only silver (the British tried to get the Chinese population addicted to opium to undermine their society - the opium was grown by a virtual slave trade in India ). Now it seems the Chinese have caught the capitalist bug, although run by a one-party state
> 
> Lots of stuff I have discovered as an adult that has been sanitised out of our school history books.


They will never forgive us for or forget that Northie. Especially the Burning of the Summer Palace which was a crime committed by us.
It is the "Party" that is the problem and they will cause significant problems globally in the future.
This picture sums it up nicely I feel. The contrast.
Continuity and Change.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Northerner said:


> Lots of stuff I have discovered as an adult that has been sanitised out of our school history books.



So true, history taught in schools is basically censored and very much 'rose tinted glasses'.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> So true, history taught in schools is basically censored and very much 'rose tinted glasses'.


In my experience Lucy, the answer is a resounding YES and it still is to this very day.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Crikey, this is like a Sociology lecture from my Uni days! Functionalism vs Marxism, compare and contrast the history of Capitalism according to these perspectives


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Crikey, this is like a Sociology lecture from my Uni days! Functionalism vs Marxism, compare and contrast the history of Capitalism according to these perspectives


OOOOO an "Ology" lol
"OO He has an ology"
Cannot remember which TV  Sitcom that used to be said on.


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> OOOOO an "Ology" lol
> "OO He has an ology"
> Cannot remember which TV  Sitcom that used to be said on.


I think it was a BT advert, featuring Maureen Lipman as a doting Grandma.


----------



## Vince_UK

Robin said:


> I think it was a BT advert, featuring Maureen Lipman as a doting Grandma.


Thats it Maureen Lipman   I could see her face but for the like of not remember her name.


----------



## Robin

Vince_UK said:


> Thats it Maureen Lipman   I could see her face but for the like of not remember her name.


----------



## Vince_UK

That's it haha


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Oooo, blast from the past!


----------



## Vince_UK

Back to Miss Mao
One habit she seems to have is that she will rub herself, particularly her neck, against door posts and window frames any idea why?
She also rubs herself against your leg.
She has been defleaed and has a flea collor on and is free of any nasties.
Just Curious.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Especially the Burning of the Summer Palace which was a crime committed by us.


I was horrified when I read that  That must have been the eighth wonder of the world at the time, and a totally unnecessary act of vandalism 

However, I'm hopeful for China now. Miss Mao has started with you, Vince and has now won over Yang. Eventually, she will bring a new order and philosophy to the people and the regime will crumble


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Back to Miss Mao
> One habit she seems to have is that she will rub herself, particularly her neck, against door posts and window frames any idea why?
> She also rubs herself against your leg.
> She has been defleaed and has a flea collor on and is free of any nasties.
> Just Curious.


Scent marking, possibly?


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Scent marking, possibly?


That was my impression  Northie, Just looking for some sort of confirmation.


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> I was horrified when I read that  That must have been the eighth wonder of the world at the time, and a totally unnecessary act of vandalism
> 
> However, I'm hopeful for China now. Miss Mao has started with you, Vince and has now won over Yang. Eventually, she will bring a new order and philosophy to the people and the regime will crumble


It was Northie, plain and simple pure vandalism and totally unwarranted and unjustified. The ruins are still there in Beijing, left as a constant reminder. I have been and felt somehwat ashamed. Also in Beijing is the New Summer Palace which is a wonderful place. Was built by the Empress Dowage Ci Xi after the destruction of the previous one


----------



## Martin Canty

Northerner said:


> Have you checked the label? What's the betting it was 'Made in China'


I pretty much choked on my coffee reading this one.....


----------



## Vince_UK

Latest pic of Miss Mao. She is perfectly at home and at ease resting her head against Yang's leg.
He is so chuffed about that simple thing.
Yang has become totally besotted with her lol, I mean totally.
He started posting her photos on Wechat which is the Chinese version of Instagram, Instagram is banned there of course.
Now all the cat owners in the locality have been stopping to talk with him lol.
Amazing.
2 weeks ago she was unknown and unloved and now she is a minor celebrity.
Funny how lives can change so quickly. How can such a little creature have such a profound effect on people? I find that wonderful.
I have decided not to have her speyed just yet and will leave that until later in the year when she is a ittle older.
Yang is going to his sisters for New Year so Miss Mao will be out into a cat hotel for a couple of days.
He has been and checked it all out lol.


----------



## Northerner

Disney need to get in touch!


----------



## Vince_UK

Well. Miss Mao is in a big huff with Yang lol.
He took her to the cat hotel for 2 days over new year while he visited his sister and her family, picked her up tonight.
She wouldn't look at him, turned her back on him and basically ignored him lol. Totally blanked him.
He fed her when they got back home, which she wolfed down, and  then she treated Yang with total distain and he just cannot understand why. It is upsetting him a tad actually.
Explained to him she will feel as if you had left her and weren't coming back. Being in a totally strange place she was unsettled and it will take her a few days to get back to normal.
Also seems as if she hadn't eating to well in the hotel place either although he said she ate her meal as if it was her last meal tonight when they got back to my apartment
Poor Yang has a huffed cat on his hands lol
Chinese have no concept that animals have emotions too. He is learning much from Miss Mao.


----------



## scousebird

Oh dear. Poor Yang, he's turning into a cat lover.  Her treatment of him is typical cat, she's in charge and she's pi$$ed off at being abandoned 
A few treats and she'll be right


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Tell him to check his shoes before he puts them on


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Tell him to check his shoes before he puts them on


Evil thoughht Lucy lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Morning Update. Miss Mao is back on speaking terms again with Yang.


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Morning Update. Miss Mao is back on speaking terms again with Yang.


Good news


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Good news


Yang is quite relieved lol
Chinese cannot handle rejection haha


----------



## Carolg

Ljc said:


> She is gorgeous.
> All our cats have absolutely adored pilchards in tomato sauce, they wouldn’t touch them in anything other than tomato sauce though.
> 
> Mum and I both had a feral cat each. As they were good friends at the cat sanctuary we took them home. My one, Splash became a proper lap cat mums one never did, the signs are great for adorable Chairwoman Meow. Not so good for your pocket lol.


I had a cat which looked like chairwoman mao, it must have been feral, but had been born in the local psychiatric hospital. We named him Arfur and he was a cracker TIL he went a bit wonky


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Back to Miss Mao
> One habit she seems to have is that she will rub herself, particularly her neck, against door posts and window frames any idea why?
> She also rubs herself against your leg.
> She has been defleaed and has a flea collor on and is free of any nasties.
> Just Curious.


Is that not her leaving her scent around the place


----------



## Carolg

Lovely posts, and lovely story. Lucky cat . My sons cat was here for Xmas, and he was treated with distain as he had done the deed and put the cat in the carry case. For once the cat loved me, treating me to slow blinks, and following me around he he.
Have put up a new thread with his picture


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Is that not her leaving her scent around the place


I think it may be Carol


----------



## Vince_UK

Happy to be home.
She also had a shampoo and set at the Cat Hotel which will not have pleased her either I guess.
Just had a video call with Yang and she is really trying to get so close to him it is unbelievable. Jumping up to try and get his attention and rubbing against his legs and being totally submissive. Totally amazing.


----------



## Carolg

Have you lost your cat vince?


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Have you lost your cat vince?


Would appear so Carol lol 
Hmmmm 
Typical fickle woman methinks.


----------



## Northerner

She's a beauty  I would imagine she might have been a little frightened when she was taken to the cat hotel, perhaps it triggered memories of how things were prior to you taking her in Vince. I can imagine that Yang is getting very attached to her now!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> She's a beauty  I would imagine she might have been a little frightened when she was taken to the cat hotel, perhaps it triggered memories of how things were prior to you taking her in Vince. I can imagine that Yang is getting very attached to her now!


Agree Northie, Agree totally


----------



## Lisa66

Miss Mao obviously likes the camera, maybe she could have her own Instagram account / page / thing, like Gladstone the Treasury cat?


----------



## Vince_UK

Lisa66 said:


> Miss Mao obviously likes the camera, maybe she could have her own Instagram account / page / thing, like Gladstone the Treasury cat?


Not a bad idea, just had a video call and she is all over Yang and didn't guve me a second glance lol Such a Diva


----------



## chaoticcar

As you don't know how old she is this could be a sign that she is coming into season Best get Yang to keep her shut in or you may go back to a lot of little maolings
  CAROL


----------



## Vince_UK

Miss Mao tonight.


----------



## Vince_UK

chaoticcar said:


> As you don't know how old she is this could be a sign that she is coming into season Best get Yang to keep her shut in or you may go back to a lot of little maolings
> CAROL


Hmmm Hadn't thought of that 
How long does that last?
I plan to have her speyed when I get back to Shanghai.


----------



## chaoticcar

Sorry don't know. ,The first cat we had was a very pregnant stray within hours of the children finding her we had a cat and 5 kittens and husband doesn't  (sorry didn't ) like cats !
  CAROL


----------



## Sprogladite

When my cat came into heat the first time it lasted 6 days, but vet said can be anything up to 10 days.  It will happen every few weeks until she is spayed.

Our kitty scared the bejebus out of us because she basically collapsed to the floor like her back legs weren't working and started yowling her head off.  We thought she'd broken her back somehow!  The vet had a good laugh at us


----------



## Vince_UK

Sprogladite said:


> When my cat came into heat the first time it lasted 6 days, but vet said can be anything up to 10 days.  It will happen every few weeks until she is spayed.
> 
> Our kitty scared the bejebus out of us because she basically collapsed to the floor like her back legs weren't working and started yowling her head off.  We thought she'd broken her back somehow!  The vet had a good laugh at us


Better warn Yang lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sprogladite said:


> When my cat came into heat the first time it lasted 6 days, but vet said can be anything up to 10 days.  It will happen every few weeks until she is spayed.
> 
> Our kitty scared the bejebus out of us because she basically collapsed to the floor like her back legs weren't working and started yowling her head off.  We thought she'd broken her back somehow!  The vet had a good laugh at us



Yes, their behaviour when in season, is a little startling if you don't know what to expect!


----------



## Vince_UK

New Pics of Miss Mao. Little monkey has taken to climbing up the remnants of one of the plants and sitting on top of the support pole lol
Also started sitting on the unit I keep shoes in 
The box behind her is her food Yang bought lol
She is getting very adventurous.


----------



## Stitch147

She is such a cutie.


----------



## scousebird

Stitch147 said:


> She is such a cutie.


Agree


----------



## Vince_UK

Miss Mao watching TV


----------



## Vince_UK

Seems like I may have lost my cat lol  Yang is chuffed she behaves like this with him. 
She is totally at ease with him, maybe I will have a problem when I get back


----------



## Northerner

She's one stray cat that has certainly landed on her feet!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> She's one stray cat that has certainly landed on her feet!


Think so Northie lol.


----------



## Vince_UK

Guess who has been crying not to have to sleep on the Balcony?
Guess who will not sleep in her own bed tonight?
Guess who gave in?
Guess who will have a problem when I get back?
LOL


----------



## Northerner

Slippery slope!  It'll be far too late to change her ways when you get back!


----------



## Vince_UK

Spoilt rotten she is


----------



## Vince_UK

Need some guidance here.
Yang tells me that Miss Mao has started being very noisey past 2 days.
Restless and following him all over the place crying quite loudly and being, to quote Yang, 'She keep following me and making noise all the time"
Is this typical of her comining into Season?
He also says that she will not settle at night.
Sounds to me as if she is in season but would just like confirmation.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sprogladite

Vince_UK said:


> Need some guidance here.
> Yang tells me that Miss Mao has started being very noisey past 2 days.
> Restless and following him all over the place crying quite loudly and being, to quote Yang, 'She keep following me and making noise all the time"
> Is this typical of her comining into Season?
> He also says that she will not settle at night.
> Sounds to me as if she is in season but would just like confirmation.
> Thanks in advance.


Sounds like it to me, I found mine was also very sensitive to being touched anywhere on her back and reacted more emphatically (for lack of a better word) than she usually did in response to being stroked.


----------



## Redkite

Sounds like she's in season.  Yang needs to be really careful she doesn't slip out through an open door or window.

Lovely to hear you've been converted into a cat lover!  They do have a knack of enslaving humans


----------



## Carolg

I heard today that pets at home sell kittens.  Oh, I can’t go near, know what I would come home with


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I heard today that pets at home sell kittens.  Oh, I can’t go near, know what I would come home with


6?


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> 6?


Mmm.used to have 2 Siamese cats, brother and sister.. they were crazy cats


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Carolg said:


> Mmm.used to have 2 Siamese cats, brother and sister.. they were crazy cats




Siamese cats are gorgeous but bonkers! I had a lovely grey oriental once and she was bonkers, she used to get in the bath with me


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Siamese cats are gorgeous but bonkers! I had a lovely grey oriental once and she was bonkers, she used to get in the bath with me


That made me chuckle Lucy


----------



## Vince_UK

More Vaccinations for Miss Mao today.
Yang said she just let the vet do anything he wanted and didn't complain.


----------



## Vince_UK

Yangs comments this morning lol


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Yangs comments this morning lol
> View attachment 6333


oh dear, is that 'cos of the vet?


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> oh dear, is that 'cos of the vet?


I think so scouse, hehe


----------



## scousebird

When are you going back?


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> When are you going back?


Fly back Jan 31st Scouse land in Shanghai Feb1


----------



## Carolg

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Siamese cats are gorgeous but bonkers! I had a lovely grey oriental once and she was bonkers, she used to get in the bath with me


we’re seal point and blue tabby, ruled the house with iron paws


----------



## Stitch147

Tigga is always grumpy with me after a trip to the vets. The vet is used to having to do Tigga's check up with her sitting on my shoulder now.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Tigga is always grumpy with me after a trip to the vets. The vet is used to having to do Tigga's check up with her sitting on my shoulder now.


----------



## robert@fm

Just popping in briefly to say that I've been following this thread, and I love it!  Miss Mao sounds a right little character, with a personality similar to that of the cat I once had.


----------



## Vince_UK

robert@fm said:


> Just popping in briefly to say that I've been following this thread, and I love it!  Miss Mao sounds a right little character, with a personality similar to that of the cat I once had.


She is @robert@fm  quite a little character and charming


----------



## Vince_UK

Well Miss Mao seems to be over her season urges and Yang tells me she has quietened right down. Around 8 days I think.
I will be taking her to visit the vets when I return.
She has now started prancing around the window sill as if she owns the place.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

That's because she DOES own the place, according to her


----------



## Northerner

What will she do when you get back Vince? Will you wrench her away from Yang and she will live with you, or do you think Yang will refuse to give her up?


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> What will she do when you get back Vince? Will you wrench her away from Yang and she will live with you, or do you think Yang will refuse to give her up?



@Northerner 
Well Northie Yang has been staying with her at my apartment so she is at "home" so as to speak. Problem may be I could  end up with a human lodger lol. He is welcome of course.
He seems to have formed quite a bond with Miss Mao..


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Vince_UK said:


> @Northerner
> Well Northie Yang has been staying with her at my apartment so she is at "home" so as to speak. Problem may be I could  end up with a human lodger lol. He is welcome of course.
> He seems to have formed quite a bond with Miss Mao..



Lol! Looks like you've acquired 2 lodgers


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Lol! Looks like you've acquired 2 lodgers


Waifs and Strays lol
and of course a resident cat sitter.


----------



## Flutterby

I have just read this entire thread even though I want my tea! A wonderful story. I have a 14 year old cat called Mr Sparkles. He says Miss Mao is training her slaves well!


----------



## stephknits

What a wonderful story.  She reminds me of our two cats - just as gorgeous and just as capable of getting whatever she wants.  We are doing things the opposite way round this week.  Have always had cats, but am adopting a dog for the first time.  She has been chained up outside for the last few years so am hoping to give her a better home.  Don't know the first thing about dogs.  Ho hum.


----------



## stephknits

This is buttons who, unlike miss Mao does not pose for the camera


----------



## stephknits

This is pebble who is even less keen


----------



## robert@fm

Love the "glowing eyes of evil" in those two photos.


----------



## Vince_UK

stephknits said:


> What a wonderful story.  She reminds me of our two cats - just as gorgeous and just as capable of getting whatever she wants.  We are doing things the opposite way round this week.  Have always had cats, but am adopting a dog for the first time.  She has been chained up outside for the last few years so am hoping to give her a better home.  Don't know the first thing about dogs.  Ho hum.


That warms my Heart @stephknits 
Well Done.


----------



## Vince_UK

stephknits said:


> View attachment 6364
> 
> This is buttons who, unlike miss Mao does not pose for the camera


Very very Similar @stephknits 
They both look like "Bosses".


----------



## Vince_UK

Miss Mao's new vantage point as of this morning lol
Sitting on top of the fridge freezer in the kitchen surveying all around her.


----------



## Northerner

She's a beauty!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> She's a beauty!



Thanks Northie, I think she is also  Wonderful little creature.


----------



## stephknits

Such a character, I wish we could all have a forum visit to yours, Vince, so that we can meet her (and you, of course)


----------



## Vince_UK

stephknits said:


> Such a character, I wish we could all have a forum visit to yours, Vince, so that we can meet her (and you, of course)


You are all more than welcome @stephknits


----------



## Greyhound Gal

She is a natural born poser @Vince_UK 
Very beautiful and doesn't she just know it!


----------



## Vince_UK

Greyhound Gal said:


> She is a natural born poser @Vince_UK
> Very beautiful and doesn't she just know it!


Love her to bits @Greyhound Gal and I didn't like cats lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Miss Mao this morning watching Yang prepare to go to work and then trying to stop him leaving home lol
She lies in front of him and then gets herself entangled between his legs.
Poor Xiao Yang is having a tough time at the moment lol 
She just doesn't want him to leave her.


----------



## scousebird

She really is a pretty cat.
This is my son & DIL's cat, Turner - he's a grumpy cat who likes to eat.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> She really is a pretty cat.
> This is my son & DIL's cat, Turner - he's a grumpy cat who likes to eat.
> View attachment 6379


@scousebird 
He looks grumpy and determined, a little like me first thing in the morning.


----------



## robert@fm

If this forum had a "thread of the month" award, this surely would be it!


----------



## Vince_UK

robert@fm said:


> If this forum had a "thread of the month" award, this surely would be it!


Lovely to say Robert


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Miss Mao's new vantage point as of this morning lol
> Sitting on top of the fridge freezer in the kitchen surveying all around her.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6366 View attachment 6367 View attachment 6368 View attachment 6369


She looks like she has grown. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Vince_UK

robert@fm said:


> If this forum had a "thread of the month" award, this surely would be it!


Love your signature @robert@fm 
A man after my own heart and fingers lol
Brilliant


----------



## Flutterby

stephknits said:


> What a wonderful story.  She reminds me of our two cats - just as gorgeous and just as capable of getting whatever she wants.  We are doing things the opposite way round this week.  Have always had cats, but am adopting a dog for the first time.  She has been chained up outside for the last few years so am hoping to give her a better home.  Don't know the first thing about dogs.  Ho hum.


So will you start another thread about your dog? That would be great!


----------



## stephknits

Flutterby said:


> So will you start another thread about your dog? That would be great!


Thanks Flutterby, I might just do that.  D day is tomorrow!


----------



## Vince_UK

Well Folks, XIao Yang had meetings lastnight up until around 11.30pm and when he arrived home late, this is what greeted him. Enchanting, absolutely delightful.
No way was Miss Mao going to allow him to go out again, well not lastnight anyway. Such a diva.


----------



## Vince_UK

stephknits said:


> Thanks Flutterby, I might just do that.  D day is tomorrow!


That would be terrific @stephknits


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> Well Folks, XIao Yang had meetings lastnight up until around 11.30pm and when he arrived home late, this is what greeted him. Enchanting, absolutely delightful.
> No way was Miss Mao going to allow him to go out again, well not lastnight anyway. Such a diva.
> 
> View attachment 6418 View attachment 6419 View attachment 6420 View attachment 6421


She is definitely ruling the roost.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> She is definitely ruling the roost.


yes she is @scousebird  so charming.


----------



## Stitch147

She really is lovely Vince. She will do one of two things when you go back, either turn her back and ignore you or want all the fuss in the world from you. Hope it's the second one. 
Here's a pic of my little monster Tigga.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> She really is lovely Vince. She will do one of two things when you go back, either turn her back and ignore you or want all the fuss in the world from you. Hope it's the second one.
> Here's a pic of my little monster Tigga.
> View attachment 6422


Ah Tigga looks sad I don't believe Tigga is a monster Stitch. Very similar colouring to Miss Mao so must be angelic.
Strangely enough I spoke to Yang this morning to get my daily update and I said I expect Miss Mao to ignore me when I get back------big huff.
He just laughed


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> She really is lovely Vince. She will do one of two things when you go back, either turn her back and ignore you or want all the fuss in the world from you. Hope it's the second one.
> Here's a pic of my little monster Tigga.
> View attachment 6422


Beautiful


----------



## Stitch147

Vince_UK said:


> Ah Tigga looks sad I don't believe Tigga is a monster Stitch. Very similar colouring to Miss Mao so must be angelic.
> Strangely enough I spoke to Yang this morning to get my daily update and I said I expect Miss Mao to ignore me when I get back------big huff.
> He just laughed


She looks sad cos I woke her up to take a photo! She can be angelic when she wants to be (usually when she wants her favourite treats!) the rest of the time she is a little monster (especially at 2am when she thinks its a good idea to jump on me from the top of the bedroom door!).


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> She looks sad cos I work her up to take a photo! She can be angelic when she wants to be (usually when she wants her favourite treats!) the rest of the time she is a little monster (especially at 2am when she thinks its a good idea to jump on me from the top of the bedroom door!).


Seemingly Miss Mao like to do that also lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Stitch147 said:


> She really is lovely Vince. She will do one of two things when you go back, either turn her back and ignore you or want all the fuss in the world from you. Hope it's the second one.
> Here's a pic of my little monster Tigga.
> View attachment 6422




She's an absolute cutie


----------



## chaoticcar

Our first cat had a couple of games that she obviously thought hilarious We called the first one heart attack ! That was when every one was quiet ( not very often wwith 3 children) She would leap up the back of the sofa and clout some round the back of the head ! The other was to get under the bottom of the duvet and attack any feet she could find 
  CAROL


----------



## Vince_UK

chaoticcar said:


> Our first cat had a couple of games that she obviously thought hilarious We called the first one heart attack ! That was when every one was quiet ( not very often wwith 3 children) She would leap up the back of the sofa and clout some round the back of the head ! The other was to get under the bottom of the duvet and attack any feet she could find
> CAROL


LOL I had to chuckle


----------



## Vince_UK

Now available in China


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Please don't tell me you are tempted @Vince_UK ......


----------



## Vince_UK

Greyhound Gal said:


> Please don't tell me you are tempted @Vince_UK ......


Em.........


----------



## stephknits

My stepson gave me a book of knitted hats for cats.  I knitted a party hat for our cats, complete with pompom on the top.  Needless to say, they didn't find wearing said hat a 'party'.   Only managed to try it on one of them, who promptly raced out of the cat flap.  Sadly I don't have a photo, as the cat wasn't going to stay still long enough for one..


----------



## Vince_UK

stephknits said:


> My stepson gave me a book of knitted hats for cats.  I knitted a party hat for our cats, complete with pompom on the top.  Needless to say, they didn't find wearing said hat a 'party'.   Only managed to try it on one of them, who promptly raced out of the cat flap.  Sadly I don't have a photo, as the cat wasn't going to stay still long enough for one..


I wouldn't buy Miss Mao one of course I don't think she would like it as you say lol. You should see how they dress their dogs in Shanghai. I will try get some photos when I return and post them.


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> I wouldn't buy Miss Mao one of course


Good, glad to hear it


----------



## Mark Parrott

Here is a pic of our cat Percy writing a letter.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Here is a pic of our cat Percy writing a letter.
> View attachment 6461


I hope it is not a love letter to Miss Mao lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Here is a pic of our cat Percy writing a letter.
> View attachment 6461


Ah I see @Mark Parrott 
Percy is writing a letter of complaint to Amazon
He looks gorgeous.


----------



## Mark Parrott

And this is Lola.  She has ran out of charge so had to plug her in.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> And this is Lola.  She has ran out of charge so had to plug her in.
> View attachment 6467


That made me laugh Mark  LOL nearly choked on my salmon.
Beautiful colour.


----------



## scousebird

Mark Parrott said:


> And this is Lola.  She has ran out of charge so had to plug her in.
> View attachment 6467


----------



## Seabreeze

Vince_UK said:


> Well Folks, XIao Yang had meetings lastnight up until around 11.30pm and when he arrived home late, this is what greeted him. Enchanting, absolutely delightful.
> No way was Miss Mao going to allow him to go out again, well not lastnight anyway. Such a diva.
> 
> View attachment 6418 View attachment 6419 View attachment 6420 View attachment 6421



Smitten! 
You should read 'Streetcat named Bob'  Where a homeless busker lad was adopted/comandeered by a cat and is now a celebrity - book and film out.  Apologies if this has already been said. 

Yes, you may have a cold shoulder to deal with on your return for a while! hahahaaa
The cats I had were ok with the cattery - told us off on the way home but were glad to be home and running around,  but they hated being left alone at home with a neighbour popping in to them, got the cold shoulder a few days for abandoning them!


----------



## Vince_UK

Seabreeze said:


> Smitten!
> You should read 'Streetcat named Bob'  Where a homeless busker lad was adopted/comandeered by a cat and is now a celebrity - book and film out.  Apologies if this has already been said.
> 
> Yes, you may have a cold shoulder to deal with on your return for a while! hahahaaa
> The cats I had were ok with the cattery - told us off on the way home but were glad to be home and running around,  but they hated being left alone at home with a neighbour popping in to them, got the cold shoulder a few days for abandoning them!


I am fully expecting that  lol Temperamental female she is lol  
Yang just sent me a message, he is in the middle of a Powerpoint presentation for work for tomorrow and Miss Mao decided to walk across the laptop keyboard and shut the laptop down lol 
He ain't to happy


----------



## Northerner

Don't show this to Miss Mao, because if she learns how to do it, Yang is likely to fall out with her!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Don't show this to Miss Mao, because if she learns how to do it, Yang is likely to fall out with her!


That is hilarious lol
I will have to try and sent it Yang or let him see it somehow lol
Hilarious with a Big H


----------



## Carolg

Northerner said:


> Don't show this to Miss Mao, because if she learns how to do it, Yang is likely to fall out with her!


What a start to the day. Brilliant thanks


----------



## Vince_UK

Miss Mao this morning... Still a little sleepy I think


----------



## Stitch147

Sleepy but cute. She really is a lovely looking cat Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Sleepy but cute. She really is a lovely looking cat Vince.


Thanks Stitch.  She will be off to the vets when I get back to be "seen to". seems she is in season again and giving Yang some grief lol 

He has become quite a little expert on Miss Mao and cats hehe


----------



## Vince_UK

I think he is due a Carers Respite break lol
I am back next week so I will give him a few days off playing nurse maid


----------



## Stitch147

I bet Miss Mao will be pleased to see you back Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> I bet Miss Mao will be pleased to see you back Vince.


Let's see lol she will not even look at me currently when I do video calls. To interested in what Yang is doing lol


----------



## Stitch147

Vince_UK said:


> Let's see lol she will not even look at me currently when I do video calls. To interested in what Yang is doing lol


Hopefully it will be a totally different matter when she see's you. I know what Tigga is like when she goes to the cattery when we're on holiday.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Hopefully it will be a totally different matter when she see's you. I know what Tigga is like when she goes to the cattery when we're on holiday.


She will definitely not speak to me after she has been  to the vets lol


----------



## Stitch147

Vince_UK said:


> She will definitely not speak to me after she has been  to the vets lol


Probably not. Tigga becomes a right little daddies girl after the vets as I am usually the one who takes her in.


----------



## Vince_UK

Yang was cooking his dinner tonight which created a high degree of interest from Miss Mao. LOL She even perched herself on top of the Actifry to get a better view to  and watch the proceedings in comfort lol


----------



## Northerner

She's a natural in front of the camera!


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> She's a natural in front of the camera!


A real Diva


----------



## Northerner

Here's a question - does Yang talk to her in English or Chinese?


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Here's a question - does Yang talk to her in English or Chinese?


Both,  I made sure of that so she can understand me when I get back much eaiser. I think when she annoys him it is in Chinese at 3am lol


----------



## Stitch147

Maybe Yang speaks to her in Maondarin!


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Maybe Yang speaks to her in Maondarin!


Now that made me laugh, Nice one Stitch


----------



## Vince_UK

I have just sent him a message with your comments, He thinks it very funny


----------



## mikeyB

Perhaps it’s appropriate to say other dry fryers are available to purchase.

How long does a cat take in a pressure cooker - I’ve just got one, and they aren’t listed in the timings?


----------



## Vince_UK

Well Miss Mao had her final injection today that is the course of 3 completed.
Now for the "biggie" when I get back, actually quite nervous about that but I cannot see any alternative option.
Seemingly she was very well behaved at the vets.


----------



## Sprogladite

Vince_UK said:


> Well Miss Mao had her final injection today that is the course of 3 completed.
> Now for the "biggie" when I get back, actually quite nervous about that but I cannot see any alternative option.
> Seemingly she was very well behaved at the vets.
> View attachment 6521 View attachment 6522 View attachment 6523



First picture - 'Yang, why are we here?'
Second picture - 'What are you doing hooman?!' 
Third picture - can't see her face but I bet it's something like - 'That's it, I'm peeing in your slippers Yang!'

Great photos!


----------



## Vince_UK

Sprogladite said:


> First picture - 'Yang, why are we here?'
> Second picture - 'What are you doing hooman?!'
> Third picture - can't see her face but I bet it's something like - 'That's it, I'm peeing in your slippers Yang!'
> 
> Great photos!


LOL  She didn't pee in his slippers @Sprogladite BUT she did vomit all over the kitchen floor the next day just for him  Missed his slippers though.
She has decided through the day to chew a paper carrier bag which obviously disagreed with her .


----------



## Sprogladite

Vince_UK said:


> She didn't pee in his slippers @Sprogladite BUT she did vomit all over the kitchen floor the next day just for him  Missed his lsippers though.
> She has decided through the day to chew a paper carrier bag which obviously disagreed with her .


Oh dear lol, I hope she is feeling better now!


----------



## Vince_UK

Sprogladite said:


> Oh dear lol, I hope she is feeling better now!


She is fine thanks Sprog they are speaking again just saw her on video link  trying to hog the camera.
(Better correct my typos before that @Kaylz catches me hehe).


----------



## Amigo

I’m not normally a big cat lover but she’s got a really endearing face and looks intelligent.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I’m not normally a big cat lover but she’s got a really endearing face and looks intelligent.


Nor am I @Amigo but she has this strange ability to capture your heart and has done since the very start.
Typical female I guess.  Even Yang has been capitvated, she licks his hands and ears just as a little dog would do which he finds anchanting and Chinese eat cats.
If nothing else she will have changed his attitude towards that for certain.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Yang was cooking his dinner tonight which created a high degree of interest from Miss Mao. LOL She even perched herself on top of the Actifry to get a better view to  and watch the proceedings in comfort lol
> View attachment 6502View attachment 6503View attachment 6504


I've just checked in on this thread again and oh my god she is absolutely stunning!!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Sprogladite said:


> First picture - 'Yang, why are we here?'
> Second picture - 'What are you doing hooman?!'
> Third picture - can't see her face but I bet it's something like - 'That's it, I'm peeing in your slippers Yang!'
> 
> Great photos!


@Sprogladite 
I keep reading this post it is really extremely humourous and makes me howl, it really does.
Brilliantly put and so creative.
Love it


----------



## Sprogladite

Vince_UK said:


> @Sprogladite
> I keep reading this post it is really extremely humourous and makes me howl, it really does.
> Brilliantly put and so creative.
> Love it


I sincerely hope you're reading it in a meowy cat voice like it's supposed to be! LOL


----------



## Stitch147

Sprogladite said:


> I sincerely hope you're reading it in a meowy cat voice like it's supposed to be! LOL


I wasn't before, but I am now!


----------



## Vince_UK

Need to learn Catlandese methinks


----------



## Vince_UK

Well eventually arrived and glad to say Mss Mao did not ignore me, in fact quite the opposite.
Woudn't let me unpack my cases lol.
So after a night of wandering between my bedroom and Yangs' looking totally confused she decided to howl at 5 am to be fed, not welcomed by me.
She has now decided to go to sleep on my bed lol. I need big speaks with her methinks.
Cannot put any photos as yet as the iCloud seems to not be working so will not upload any photos. Probably blocked again.
Funny to watch her in the morning as Yang prepares to go to his office, she climbs up onto him as he dresses as much as to say you are not going.
She follows him around all over the place.She sits outsde the shower room door while he gets a shower.
I think she may be a little confused for the next couple of days or so.
The climbing post I carted all the way from Newcastle was looked at briefly and given up in preference to the cardboard box, talk about being deflated lol


----------



## robert@fm

Vince_UK said:


> The climbing post I carted all the way from Newcastle was looked at briefly and given up in preference to the cardboard box


Typical cat.


----------



## Vince_UK

robert@fm said:


> Typical cat.


Exactly LOL


----------



## robert@fm

I'm so glad you were welcomed with open paws.


----------



## Vince_UK

robert@fm said:


> I'm so glad you were welcomed with open paws.


LOL
She is very vocal today


----------



## Vince_UK

4 Hours later it eventually uploads.


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Don't show this to Miss Mao, because if she learns how to do it, Yang is likely to fall out with her!


It is a crying shame I cannot show Yang this, YouTube is blocked here  Annoying really.


----------



## scousebird

Vince, just seen this on the BBC 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-42914160


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Vince, just seen this on the BBC
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-42914160


@scousebird 
I cannot open it but I guess it is about the van acident downtown in Shanghai.
One of the busiest places in the city.
Seems like an accident 18 people hurt, no idea of the current position.
I am surprised it doesn't happen more often, they drive like absolute idiots here with a total disregard for any llaws or rules.
6 people in the back of a van with gas cannisters is normal to say the least.


----------



## Stitch147

Vince_UK said:


> Well eventually arrived and glad to say Mss Mao did not ignore me, in fact quite the opposite.
> Woudn't let me unpack my cases lol.
> So after a night of wandering between my bedroom and Yangs' looking totally confused she decided to howl at 5 am to be fed, not welcomed by me.
> She has now decided to go to sleep on my bed lol. I need big speaks with her methinks.
> Cannot put any photos as yet as the iCloud seems to not be working so will not upload any photos. Probably blocked again.
> Funny to watch her in the morning as Yang prepares to go to his office, she climbs up onto him as he dresses as much as to say you are not going.
> She follows him around all over the place.She sits outsde the shower room door while he gets a shower.
> I think she may be a little confused for the next couple of days or so.
> The climbing post I carted all the way from Newcastle was looked at briefly and given up in preference to the cardboard box, talk about being deflated lol


I said that she would go one of 2 ways with you Vince. Glad to see she hasn't ignored you. Its funny the habits that cats pick up. Tigga has little habits that she does, like when I get in from work she will go to a certain part of her scratchy tower as she knows that I will give her some of her favourite treats. Cats love a cardboard box. Tigga will sit outside the bathroom door when my OH is in there.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> I said that she would go one of 2 ways with you Vince. Glad to see she hasn't ignored you. Its funny the habits that cats pick up. Tigga has little habits that she does, like when I get in from work she will go to a certain part of her scratchy tower as she knows that I will give her some of her favourite treats. Cats love a cardboard box. Tigga will sit outside the bathroom door when my OH is in there.


They are amazing aren't they?
I am learning so much about our feline friends that I was totally unaware of.
I am sure though that Miss Mao is either in season or the previous one hasn't ended yet. For the past 2 hours she has driven me crazy lol
Howling, dragging hersef along the floor rubbing herself, she seems very uncomfortable.
Poor thing now sitting quietly beside me on the sofa.
I need to address this issue soon for her sake as well as mine.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Glad to see you've arrived safely 
Female cats can go into season every few weeks, so the sooner she gets 'done' the better.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just had to post this.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just remembered @Vince_UK you can't get you tube.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Glad to see you've arrived safely
> Female cats can go into season every few weeks, so the sooner she gets 'done' the better.


Thanks @Lucy Honeychurch As soon as this one is over off she goes. Part of me is quite quite worried about that but there are no option  both for her sake and for mine.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Just had to post this.


I will have to wait 4 months before I can see it 

All VPN's blocked now as well as a total block on WhatsApp and SKYPE.


----------



## Vince_UK

4 am here, I am on the laptop and Miss Mao is in the land of nod.
I look at her like this and ask myself, "how on earth can anyone hurt creatures like her". So helpless and defenceless in many ways.


----------



## robert@fm

Animals are always at their cutest when asleep.  I love the way cats sometimes sleep with one paw over their eyes...


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> 4 am here, I am on the laptop and Miss Mao is in the land of nod.
> I look at her like this and ask myself, "how on earth can anyone hurt creatures like her". So helpless and defenceless in many ways.
> View attachment 6574


And yet they rule the world through their domination of the internet and humans!   For me, pigs run them very close


----------



## Mark Parrott

Northerner said:


> And yet they rule the world through their domination of the internet and humans!   For me, pigs run them very close


Pigs taste better.


----------



## Vince_UK

Life is very interesting sometimes isn't it?
Since I returned Yang has sort of "moved in" his wife works in another part of China, usual for here. She has a very good job and will travel to Yulin together for Spring Festival. They have their own home but he woud rather stay here with Miss Mao, quite heartening.
He wants to make sure Miss Mao is looked after "properly".
In the space of 1 month being alone with Miss Mao his attiude towards cats has taken a complete 180 degree turn.
I am now receiving instructions and "guidance" from him how to look after Miss Mao, how to feed her, what the vet has told him about feeding needs an her health. I had an indepth lecture about feeding her to much and the reasone why I shouldn't overfeed her. The science behind the mistake of overfeeding her.
I just nodded and agreed lol
He knows her moods and her habits.
Always finishing with the statement, "I know her and what she wants".
He talks constantly to her, admits she is good company and seems to understand her every need and noise.
She walks all over his laptop when he is doing work here and he just shrugs it off. He believes she has had a calming effect on his usual grumpy and bad tampered nature. I must admit, after knowing him for 8 years or so I can detect a more tolerant Yang.
This is a truthful state of affairs.
It is both astounding and amazing.
He even insisted he came with me to the vets lastnight to discuss the operation she must have to ensure that both he and I fully appreciated what is involved and that I appreciated everything totally and to stress upon the vet that  she must  be ok and well looked after.
I just stood there lol
Isn't life strange.
In the past, he has eaten cat.
A win win situation, I get a free cat sitter and he gets a free room lol
This simple little stray cat has changed many things without knowing it.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Life is very interesting sometimes isn't it?
> Since I returned Yang has sort of "moved in" his wife works in another part of China, usual for here. She has a very good job and will travel to Yulin together for Spring Festival. They have their own home but he woud rather stay here with Miss Mao, quite heartening.
> He wants to make sure Miss Mao is looked after "properly".
> In the space of 1 month being alone with Miss Mao his attiude towards cats has taken a complete 180 degree turn.
> I am now receiving instructions and "guidance" from him how to look after Miss Mao, how to feed her, what the vet has told him about feeding needs an her health. I had an indepth lecture about feeding her to much and the reasone why I shouldn't overfeed her. The science behind the mistake of overfeeding her.
> I just nodded and agreed lol
> He knows her moods and her habits.
> Always finishing with the statement, "I know her and what she wants".
> He talks constantly to her, admits she is good company and seems to understand her every need and noise.
> She walks all over his laptop when he is doing work here and he just shrugs it off. He believes she has had a calming effect on his usual grumpy and bad tampered nature. I must admit, after knowing him for 8 years or so I can detect a more tolerant Yang.
> This is a truthful state of affairs.
> It is both astounding and amazing.
> He even insisted he came with me to the vets lastnight to discuss the operation she must have to ensure that both he and I fully appreciated what is involved and that I appreciated everything totally and to stress upon the vet that  she must  be ok and well looked after.
> I just stood there lol
> Isn't life strange.
> In the past, he has eaten cat.
> A win win situation, I get a free cat sitter and he gets a free room lol
> This simple little stray cat has changed many things without knowing it.



Mmm...sounds like little kittie is Ying to that Yang and he’s bonded with her. She may need two daddies!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Mmm...sounds like little kittie is Ying to that Yang and he’s bonded with her. She may need two daddies!


Brilliantly put


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Great to hear! Miss Mao has achieved optimum enslaving the human status! Hopefully Yang will spread the 'a cat is a pet' word, rather than a cat is for dinner . She's a very clever cat


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Great to hear! Miss Mao has achieved optimum enslaving the human status! Hopefully Yang will spread the 'a cat is a pet' word, rather than a cat is for dinner . She's a very clever cat


To maximum effect I think


----------



## Northerner

Fabulous Vince, just fabulous!  Well done to Yang for taking such good care of her


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Fabulous Vince, just fabulous!  Well done to Yang for taking such good care of her


Strangely enough @Northerner  I have done nothing really.
Miss Mao has done this all herself with her natural charm and appealing ways.
More and more i am convinced that she chose me initially.
Maybe I am just in my dotage but it is all so very strange how things have happened and the effect she has had.
Quite amazing.


----------



## Vince_UK

A picture paints a thousand words or so he saying goes.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, it would appear that Miss Mao's season has eventually finished. She has definitely been much quieter that past couple of days and slighly less boisterous.
Eating better again.
She has actually worked out how to open the storage draws built into the bed which I find amazing. She must have watched me opening them and thought "Oh Yes they look interesting". They learn very fast it would seem.
So time to get the deed done.
The question I have is what may I expect after the operation and what recovery period is normal?
If I have it carried out before the Spring Festival holiday, which is next week, at least I can be at home incase there are any issues but I assume she will just want to be quiet.


----------



## Mark Parrott

She will be quite drowsy afterwards for a few hours & may just want to sleep.  They may supply you with a collar to stop her licking her stitches.  Cats hate these things but it is hilarious watching them bump into things.  I am mean.  You should get a follow up appointment in a week or 2 to check everything is ok.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> She will be quite drowsy afterwards for a few hours & may just want to sleep.  They may supply you with a collar to stop her licking her stitches.  Cats hate these things but it is hilarious watching them bump into things.  I am mean.  You should get a follow up appointment in a week or 2 to check everything is ok.


Thanks Mark. I haven't a clue, as usual.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Mark Parrott said:


> She will be quite drowsy afterwards for a few hours & may just want to sleep.  They may supply you with a collar to stop her licking her stitches.  Cats hate these things but it is hilarious watching them bump into things.  I am mean.  You should get a follow up appointment in a week or 2 to check everything is ok.




Oh yes, the dreaded cat 'lampshade', one of mine ran round the house like a demon, disappeared under my bed and emerged minus the collar 
As Mark said, she will probably be a bit wobbly straight after, but cats do seem to heal quite quickly. After the above aforementioned incident, I tried to confine mine to one room for a day or so to minimise climbing on anything too high incase they fell. I also slept with them (I'm such a pushover )


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Oh yes, the dreaded cat 'lampshade', one of mine ran round the house like a demon, disappeared under my bed and emerged minus the collar
> As Mark said, she will probably be a bit wobbly straight after, but cats do seem to heal quite quickly. After the above aforementioned incident, I tried to confine mine to one room for a day or so to minimise climbing on anything too high incase they fell. I also slept with them (I'm such a pushover )


Mine now expects to sleep on my bed. When she sees me prepaing for bed she jumps onto it and lies down ready, so funny.  I go to bed and she lies on the bottom of it. When the alarm goes off in the morning she is standing at the side of the bed quietly waiting..
I reckon I have lost this battle before it even started.
I don't mind to be totally honest..


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Vince_UK said:


> Mine now expects to sleep on my bed. When she sees me prepaing for bed she jumps onto it and lies down ready, so funny.  I go to bed and she lies on the bottom of it. When the alarm goes off in the morning she is standing at the side of the bed quietly waiting..
> I reckon I have lost this battle before it even started.
> I don't mind to be totally honest..




Pip (my Tom cat) sleeps on the bed, Maisy favours my wardrobe or the airing cupboard, though the other night she slept on my OH's pillow


----------



## Mark Parrott

I usually get pinned down by cats on the bed.  Can't stretch my legs as there is a cat at the bottom.  Can't roll left as there is a cat there.  Can't roll right as there is a cat there.  No wonder I wake up feeling as stiff as a board.  I can't move!


----------



## mikeyB

Douglas Adams had it wrong about the Dolphins in “Goodbye, and thanks for all the fish”. It’s the cats. 

You’ll know when the apocalypse is due. All the cats will disappear, leaving notes behind saying “Thanks for keeping us warm and dry, best of luck”


----------



## robert@fm

Mark Parrott said:


> They may supply you with a collar to stop her licking her stitches.





Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Oh yes, the dreaded cat 'lampshade',


Formally known as an "Elizabethan collar", but thanks to Pixar, it will forever be known as a "cone of shame"!


----------



## Stitch147

And if she cant tolerate the "cone of shame" pop her in a small baby grow! This was recommended by my vet as Tigga did not like the cone at all and would get it off and lick her wound.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Stitch147 said:


> And if she cant tolerate the "cone of shame" pop her in a small baby grow! This was recommended by my vet as Tigga did not like the cone at all and would get it off and lick her wound.



That's a good idea. If you do this @Vince_UK  you need to post a picture of it for us all to coo over


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> And if she cant tolerate the "cone of shame" pop her in a small baby grow! This was recommended by my vet as Tigga did not like the cone at all and would get it off and lick her wound.


Like that  good idea actuually


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> That's a good idea. If you do this @Vince_UK  you need to post a picture of it for us all to coo over


Will oblige


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, Miss Mao again intrigued me again last night, or should I say early morning.
The story:-
It was Yang’s company New Year party yesterday and he decided to get drunk. By drunk I mean, blind, legless, paralytic, off the map drunk. He must have had 2 wine gums and a bucket of water. Chinese just cannot drink although they think they can. Indeed most Asians cannot handle much alcohol, something to do with their livers I believe.
Vince was woken at 1 am by an irritated Chinese taxi driver belting the devil out of my entry phone and trying to get Yang out of his taxi and to pay the fare and for cleaning the mess in the car because Xiao Yang had decided to vomit both on the inside and the outside of it.
So, Vince schleps downstairs in my pj’s, not a pretty sight, at 1 am in the rain not to amused. After arguing with the taxi driver who was demanding an extortionate amount of money for the cleaning as usual, negotiation takes place. I eventually get Yang inside, up the lift into my apartment and left him sprawled on the lounge floor snoring his head off.
Prior to this I had been in the land of nod with Miss Mao sleeping on the foot of my bed, however I was promptly forgotten when Yang showed up.
Believe it or not, she sat at his head while he was lay comatose and refused to leave no matter how much I tempted her. I picked her up and she just went straight back and sat there, sitting, watching. I gave up lol
When I got up this morning Yang must have somehow managed to get himself into his bed and when I popped my head in to see if he was still alive, Miss Mao was sleeping on his pillow.
I find this behavior intriguing and if it hasn’t been for the fact I was none to happy about being woken up, I would find it curiously wonderful.
Mr. Yang will be getting a stiff talking to this evening and I know for a sure fact his wife will not be at all happy and this is certainly to be a 3 month silent treatment case and big New Years hongbao. Chinese women rule the roost. He wouldn’t have dared go home in that condition.
Miss Mao constantly amazes me.


----------



## robert@fm

Although this could perhaps have been tragic, it gave me one of the best laughs I've had in a long time!  Very witty, and a great show of affection and concern from Miss Mao.  She has got all four paws firmly under the table, all right.


----------



## Stitch147

Whenever myself or Trev are poorly Tigga will stay with us, whether we're in bed or on the sofa. I think cats, pets in general, pick up when owners aren't feeling well and watch over them.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Whenever myself or Trev are poorly Tigga will stay with us, whether we're in bed or on the sofa. I think cats, pets in general, pick up when owners aren't feeling well and watch over them.


i agree Stitch that includes being blind drunk also lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

That made me laugh! I bet Yang is feeling rough today


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> That made me laugh! I bet Yang is feeling rough today


VERY


----------



## Stitch147

Vince_UK said:


> i agree Stitch that includes being blind drunk also lol


Yep! Lol.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Cats are very curious, she may have been thinking "what the hell is he doing and why does he smell so bad, stupid human!"


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Cats are very curious, she may have been thinking "what the hell is he doing and why does he smell so bad, stupid human!"


Strong possibility lol
I will have to tell him that lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Who would have thought 1 small cat can cause so much devastation lol


----------



## Ditto

I had a flat once where I lived by myself so took my sister's cat, Bobby, to live with me for company. I got flu, proper flu not man flu, couldn't move, lay comatose and poorly just getting up to stagger to loo and back if necessary. Bobby curled around my head and stayed there for the duration, didn't even move when I went bathroom, on staggering back to bed I'd just fit my head into the shape and drift back off. Very intriguing. Cats are the best.


----------



## Vince_UK

Patience is a virtue, how much closer can she get.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Ditto
Great to see you online Ditto hope you are well


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Well, Miss Mao again intrigued me again last night, or should I say early morning.
> The story:-
> It was Yang’s company New Year party yesterday and he decided to get drunk. By drunk I mean, blind, legless, paralytic, off the map drunk. He must have had 2 wine gums and a bucket of water. Chinese just cannot drink although they think they can. Indeed most Asians cannot handle much alcohol, something to do with their livers I believe.
> Vince was woken at 1 am by an irritated Chinese taxi driver belting the devil out of my entry phone and trying to get Yang out of his taxi and to pay the fare and for cleaning the mess in the car because Xiao Yang had decided to vomit both on the inside and the outside of it.
> So, Vince schleps downstairs in my pj’s, not a pretty sight, at 1 am in the rain not to amused. After arguing with the taxi driver who was demanding an extortionate amount of money for the cleaning as usual, negotiation takes place. I eventually get Yang inside, up the lift into my apartment and left him sprawled on the lounge floor snoring his head off.
> Prior to this I had been in the land of nod with Miss Mao sleeping on the foot of my bed, however I was promptly forgotten when Yang showed up.
> Believe it or not, she sat at his head while he was lay comatose and refused to leave no matter how much I tempted her. I picked her up and she just went straight back and sat there, sitting, watching. I gave up lol
> When I got up this morning Yang must have somehow managed to get himself into his bed and when I popped my head in to see if he was still alive, Miss Mao was sleeping on his pillow.
> I find this behavior intriguing and if it hasn’t been for the fact I was none to happy about being woken up, I would find it curiously wonderful.
> Mr. Yang will be getting a stiff talking to this evening and I know for a sure fact his wife will not be at all happy and this is certainly to be a 3 month silent treatment case and big New Years hongbao. Chinese women rule the roost. He wouldn’t have dared go home in that condition.
> Miss Mao constantly amazes me.



Miss Mao is clearly human in furry form Vince 

I had to laugh at the ‘wine gums and bucket of water’ quip because you’re so right about our Oriental friends’ inability to tolerate alcohol. We were once taken out by a couple of Chinese businessmen and they seemed totally drunk after a couple of glasses. Being a hard bitten northern woman with an infinite capacity for alcohol, I found it all very funny especially when they had to pick us up very early the next morning looking like death warmed up!


----------



## Stitch147

She is a tad mischievous I think Vince. Trev can't go on his laptop without Tigga walking across it and I always have Tigga helping me whenever I work from home. I remember one day every time I put my pen down she would run off with it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Miss Mao is clearly human in furry form Vince
> 
> I had to laugh at the ‘wine gums and bucket of water’ quip because you’re so right about our Oriental friends’ inability to tolerate alcohol. We were once taken out by a couple of Chinese businessmen and they seemed totally drunk after a couple of glasses. Being a hard bitten northern woman with an infinite capacity for alcohol, I found it all very funny especially when they had to pick us up very early the next morning looking like death warmed up!


They just can't drink but bravado gets the better of them and they get legless. I just sit and smile


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> She is a tad mischievous I think Vince. Trev can't go on his laptop without Tigga walking across it and I always have Tigga helping me whenever I work from home. I remember one day every time I put my pen down she would run off with it.


She us getting very bold and forward that is for sure. Tonight she is insisting and being on shoulders lol. Cannot help but laugh.
Yesterday she jumped up at the appatment door and hung off the handle She has obviously been watching how to open the door. To smart I think.
She makes me laugh cannnot get annoyed.


----------



## Northerner

Still my favourite thread


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

One of my past cats used to jump at the back door handle to try to get in


----------



## Mark Parrott

Our cat Maya likes to walk all over my laptop.  Last night she managed to wipe my browsing history.  Which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Stitch147

This isn't our cat! This is "Bob" (we don't know his real name). This is Tigga's boyfriend. They are always hanging out together in our garden. He often comes into our house has some food, plays with Tigga's toys and just generally makes himself at home. We've tried to find out where he lives but not had any luck. We don't mind Bob visiting though.


----------



## scousebird

Northerner said:


> Still my favourite thread


Me too


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> This isn't our cat! This is "Bob" (we don't know his real name). This is Tigga's boyfriend. They are always hanging out together in our garden. He often comes into our house has some food, plays with Tigga's toys and just generally makes himself at home. We've tried to find out where he lives but not had any luck. We don't mind Bob visiting though.
> View attachment 6731


That is really sweet @Stitch147


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Our cat Maya likes to walk all over my laptop.  Last night she managed to wipe my browsing history.  Which isn't a bad thing.


Having a cat definitely raises ones tolerance levels that is for sure. They do have a positive effect on our temprement, I know this one has. Things that would have irritated me in days gone by I just laugh off now.  Miss Mao had managed so far to delete 3 of Yangs Poweroint presentations, his own fault he never turns of autosave. He just laughs and starts again. That is one hell of an achievment for a feline that weights less than 3 kilos.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well the latest with Miss Mao.  
As soon as dusk descends she goes and sits beside the apartment door and yells. It would appear that she is wanting to go outside.  Walks to the door then walks back to me. Tonght and 2 days ago she lept up at the door grabbed the handle and was swingimg on it obviously wanting to get out, far to smart and observant.
There is now way she could possibly go outside. I live on the 6th floor of a 13 floor apartment block in a massive complex.
She wouldn't find her way back for one, to many nasties out there, she hasn't been seen to yet and even if she had been she couldn't operate the elevator or security entrance lol although perhaps she could. I am just hoping after the "op" she quietens down. It is difficult to schedule that as she seems to be permanently in season.
Oh the Joys of Fatherhood.


----------



## Vince_UK

See what I mean lol


----------



## robert@fm

I had to zoom in a bit to spot Miss Mao; her tabby camouflage is quite effective.


----------



## Vince_UK

Her mouth gives her away at the moment lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Our house is freezing!  Why is it freezing?  Because we leave the kitchen window open so the cats can come & go as they please & we have no where to install a cat flap.  If we just had 1 or 2 cats, I wouldn't mind getting up to let them in or out.  But when you have 8 of the little buggers, it would become tedius.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Our house is freezing!  Why is it freezing?  Because we leave the kitchen window open so the cats can come & go as they please & we have no where to install a cat flap.  If we just had 1 or 2 cats, I wouldn't mind getting up to let them in or out.  But when you have 8 of the little buggers, it would become tedius.


I don't know how you manage 8 Mark, 1 is quite a challenge at times.
I daren't let her out, I would loose her for sure and god knows what could happen to her.


----------



## Stitch147

Great pic of Miss(chief) Mao.


----------



## Sprogladite

[QUOTE="I daren't let her out, I would loose her for sure and god knows what could happen to her.[/QUOTE]

What about getting a 'cat leash' and taking her for walks?  You might get some funny looks but she'd get to go outside  

That being said, she might turn out like my cat who mysteriously lost the ability to use her legs when the harness was on...ended up carrying the little so and so!


----------



## Vince_UK

Sprogladite said:


> [QUOTE="I daren't let her out, I would loose her for sure and god knows what could happen to her.



What about getting a 'cat leash' and taking her for walks?  You might get some funny looks but she'd get to go outside 

That being said, she might turn out like my cat who mysteriously lost the ability to use her legs when the harness was on...ended up carrying the little so and so! [/QUOTE]
Always open to suggestions


----------



## Vince_UK

Miss Mao's latest vantage point and hiding place lol.
I really wish her "season" was finished been going on for around 6 weeks now. Either that or I have missed the break lol
Everything is set for the surgery, she just isn't cooperating at the moment and doing her bit.
Totally inconsiderate of her.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I see Miss Mao is also a clothes dwelling cat. I woke to a helluva racket coming from the clothes cupboard in my bedroom, I thought there was a demon trying to escape! Turns out it was Pip who had got trapped in there and was trying to bust through the door


----------



## Vince_UK

She is weird. Doesn't like sardines, doesn't like tuna, I cooked some chicken for her and put it with her dry food, she ate the dry food and ignored the chicken. Has me somewhat perplexed lol
I think her current season is eventually on the wane, been quieter that past couple days.
Surgeon prepare the operating theatre !! Nurse scalpel
Early next week I think.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I see Miss Mao is also a clothes dwelling cat. I woke to a helluva racket coming from the clothes cupboard in my bedroom, I thought there was a demon trying to escape! Turns out it was Pip who had got trapped in there and was trying to bust through the door


She also actually managed to open the zipped front on the new shoe storage unit I bought last week and crawled inside. I spent an absolute age looking for her.
She woke me up this morning  sitting beside the bed tapping my right hand.
She is to damn smart and learns very fast.
My problem now is trying to get her to understand that she ain't going outside, it is just not possible.


----------



## AndBreathe

Just sayin'........


----------



## Vince_UK

AndBreathe said:


> Just sayin'........


Damn the media will not open here lol


----------



## robert@fm

*Stolen video*, and likely to be taken down at any time. 

Here is the correct link:


----------



## Vince_UK

robert@fm said:


> *Stolen video*, and likely to be taken down at any time.
> 
> Here is the correct link:


Still nowt Robert will be blocked if it is YouTube


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Vince_UK said:


> She is weird. Doesn't like sardines, doesn't like tuna, I cooked some chicken for her and put it with her dry food, she ate the dry food and ignored the chicken. Has me somewhat perplexed lol
> I think her current season is eventually on the wane, been quieter that past couple days.
> Surgeon prepare the operating theatre !! Nurse scalpel
> Early next week I think.



What! My cats go crazy for chicken and refuse to go outside if a chicken is in the oven lol!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

AndBreathe said:


> Just sayin'........




Hilarious


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Damn the media will not open here lol


Really funny


----------



## Mark Parrott

Out of our 8 cats, only 3 will eat real food (fish or meat).  The rest just want their cat biscuits.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Out of our 8 cats, only 3 will eat real food (fish or meat).  The rest just want their cat biscuits.


Well they have a Buddy here Mark, I thought there was something wrong with her. I feel deeply offended by her refusal to eat the chicken I grafted over  lol


----------



## Stitch147

The only "human" food Tigga will eat is fish. My old cat Stitch would eat anything including sweetcorn and runner beans!


----------



## Sprogladite

Fish (my cat) loved yoghurt, cheese, peas, carrots and a whole host of other weird things but unfortunately she's no longer allowed them as she has pancreatitis - so we have to be careful not to trigger another attack.  She used to curl up with me at night, we'd share a yoghurt - I'd eat one and she would 'clean' the pot lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

We have 1 cat that likes custard & 1 that likes walnut cake & crisps.


----------



## mikeyB

Cats might like all these things, but they are intrinsically carnivores, so they shouldn’t eat them. It isn’t healthy, for sure. 

My dog loves banana, grapes and jelly babies, but dogs are omnivores like us.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well Folks
Tomorrow is D Day for Miss Mao under the knife.
Yang and  I have been to the Cat Hospital and all ts ready for tomorrow morning at 10 am ChinaTime, 2.00 am GMT.
Long discussions with ths staff by Yang to make sure every thing is prepared.
I am sure the Surgeon is being flown in from Catalonia and he trained in the world renowned Cat Medicial Inst in Katmandu.
Anyway Little bit nervous but it must be done.
So, no food and water from midnight tonight.
I had better get some grapes and a bottle of Lucozade.


----------



## Northerner

Good luck Vince and Yang, I hope all goes smoothly for Miss Mao


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Good luck Vince and Yang, I hope all goes smoothly for Miss Mao


Thanks Northie  Really appreciate your thoughts


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Cats might like all these things, but they are intrinsically carnivores, so they shouldn’t eat them. It isn’t healthy, for sure.
> 
> My dog loves banana, grapes and jelly babies, but dogs are omnivores like us.


I know they are not healthy for them.  We don't actually feed them stuff like this, just noticed that they would finish them off if left on a plate.


----------



## Carolg

Good luck vince,Yang and miss mao


----------



## Sprogladite

Ahh good luck, try not to worry it is a very straightforward procedure! I know it's hard when it's your baby though!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hope all goes well.


----------



## scousebird

Fingers crossed for Miss Mao


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, she is in and I am now awaitiing a call to collect her. Total operation 2000RMB = £225.
Yang made me smile, took him 45 minutes to let her go and only after he had interogated the poor lady vet like a KGB operative  and inspected the facilities and made sure Miss Ma was going to receive the best available. also that the op after care was fully clear, I really had to smile. From cat eater to cat lover. What a transformation.


----------



## Vince_UK

You really are all Terrific people   Many thanks indeed.


----------



## scousebird

I am waiting for the all clear with baited breath and everything crossed


----------



## Vince_UK

Well the deed is done. 
OOOO the howling when we went to pick her up was heart rending, quite upset me to be honest. She quietened down when she saw  Yang and kept him in her line of vision all th e time back home. Me? ignored lol.
She seems fine now, busy trying to disengage herself from the collar. They showed us the organs they had removed, seemingly she was still in heat and had been for quite some time. Dressings need  changing daily and the stitches out in 1 week. Feel a guilty as hell  but I have convinced myself it is for the best longterm.
I passed on everyones best wishes to her


----------



## Stitch147

Aaaaah bless. Look at her. 
Don't be surprised if she starts walking round backwards. Its to try and get the cone off. I like her very fetching body stocking! Hope she heals up well. Give her a little ear scratch from me and Tigga.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Aaaaah bless. Look at her.
> Don't be surprised if she starts walking round backwards. Its to try and get the cone off. I like her very fetching body stocking! Hope she heals up well. Give her a little ear scratch from me and Tigga.


She has been  so funny lol 
I have given her a scratch from Tigga say Thank You. She actually managed to jump up on the bed and is now sleeping, head upright


----------



## Mark Parrott

She really doesn't look impressed, does she?  I'm sure she will be fine.  Our Percy still needs doing.  At least it's a lot easier (and cheaper) than a female cat.  Just a quick snip.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Aaahhh, poor wee mite. Never seen a body stocking contraption like that before, bet she's not impressed to be wearing that! I know it's upsetting and you feel bad when your fur baby has surgery, but it really is for the best for Miss Mao and cats heal very quickly.
Interesting how they showed you the organs they had removed  couldn't imagine that happening here 
I'm glad she's home safe and sound under the watchful eye of Yang!


----------



## Northerner

Hugs for you, Vince, and Yang  I hope that Miss Mao heals well, and quickly, and also that she forgives you both  Very touching to hear of Yang's concerns and also your own emotions for this wonderful life form that has charmed her way into your life


----------



## scousebird

Glad to hear Miss Mao is home safe and well.  Spoil her rotten


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> She really doesn't look impressed, does she?  I'm sure she will be fine.  Our Percy still needs doing.  At least it's a lot easier (and cheaper) than a female cat.  Just a quick snip.


She isn't Mark but I must say she now seems none the worse for the experience and is jumping all over the place much to my consternation.  She seems quite resiient. I expected a lot of wailing but she has been quiet. The collar is annoyng her more than anything else. She only has one stitch which they will they out next week. Seems they carried put a keyhole procedure.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Aaahhh, poor wee mite. Never seen a body stocking contraption like that before, bet she's not impressed to be wearing that! I know it's upsetting and you feel bad when your fur baby has surgery, but it really is for the best for Miss Mao and cats heal very quickly.
> Interesting how they showed you the organs they had removed  couldn't imagine that happening here
> I'm glad she's home safe and sound under the watchful eye of Yang!


Thanks Lucy
When she started to yell I was extremely disturbed not ashamed to say brought tears to my eyes, woeful wail.
I think they showed me the organs to prove they had done it they even asked me if I wanted them I ofcourse politely declined.
She seems ok now just walking backwards trying to escape the collar.
She is eating which is good


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Hugs for you, Vince, and Yang  I hope that Miss Mao heals well, and quickly, and also that she forgives you both  Very touching to hear of Yang's concerns and also your own emotions for this wonderful life form that has charmed her way into your life


Thanks Northie,  yes it is quite amazing and Yang has totally surprised me if I am honest. She seems to be ok now and jumping all over the place which worries me somewhat. Feeding is a little exercise s she cannot get into her bowls properly with the collar so I have to hold it for her.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Glad to hear Miss Mao is home safe and well.  Spoil her rotten


Thanks scouse, she is being spoiled  I am hand feeding her hehe


----------



## Vince_UK

@Northerner
You are absolutely right Northie, charm is a very apt word, she did just that.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

My last female cat to be spayed managed to get the collar off in about an hour of her being 'with it'! She didn't bite the stitches (the major concern) but she did lick the area (apparently cats siliva actually has healing antiseptic properties?) so I wasn't overly concerned. We just kept a close eye on her, my son, my daughter's, my OH and I. We take our cat companions and caring for them very seriously in this in this house. If you don't like cats, the door is over there!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> My last female cat to be spayed managed to get the collar off in about an hour of her being 'with it'! She didn't bite the stitches (the major concern) but she did lick the area (apparently cats siliva actually has healing antiseptic properties?) so I wasn't overly concerned. We just kept a close eye on her, my son, my daughter's, my OH and I. We take our cat companions and caring for them very seriously in this in this house. If you don't like cats, the door is over there!


She has been quiet since back but when you stroke her she purrs which is reassuring


----------



## Vince_UK

I immediately thought of @Mark Parrott


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lol! I'm contemplating cat fostering, me and my daughter's would love it!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

My girls have autism, but they absolutely love their cats, they make sure they have fresh water, and food and allow them to be on the bed with them  my girls love the cats and the cats seem to love them too.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> My girls have autism, but they absolutely love their cats, they make sure they have fresh water, and food and allow them to be on the bed with them  my girls love the cats and the cats seem to love them too.


That is terrific Lucy and gives them a focus and  interaction which is marvellous and encouraging. . Miss Mao sleeps on my bed after me vowing I wouldn't allow it lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Here is the story of our 8 cats.  My brother got me a cat.  12 months later, she got pregnant & had a litter of 4 (sadly, 2 were still born).  I gave one away & kept one.  Then I met my future wife who had 2 cats (both from rescue centres).  So, at this point, we have 4.  Then a miracle happened.  On the way to the tip with some polystyrene in the boot.  It was rubbing together which was annoying my wife, so I pulled over to rearrange it.  Heard a very distressed meow coming from an overgrown ditch & there was a tiny kitten.  There were no houses nearby so we presumed she was dumped there.  The plan was to take her to the local RSPCA, but she was so adorable.  Sat on my shoulder all the way home.  We decided to keep her.  Then 12 months later she got pregnant & gave birth to a litter of 4.  We were only going to keep one, but when we gave two away, the two left seemed quite distressed, so we kept them both.  We are up to 7 now.  Then last year my niece got a cat.  She promised to look after it & pay all vet bills etc, then went off to Uni & couldn't take the cat.  So that's when we stepped in & took him off her hands.  See how easy it can happen?


----------



## Vince_UK

@Mark Parrott 
I had to smile Mark. Nice smile
You saved them from a dire CATastrophe and that is good on you and your wife.
Could be 10 one day, who knows but I will say you have done and are doing a wonderful thing.
The one you found I also very lucky and I do firmly believe, and I have always believed, things is life are meant to happen.
Que Sera, Sera


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Initially, I became a cat slave by accident. A neighbours cat 'adopted' us (20 years ago) and it snowballed from there. All my cats since have come from either RSPCA or The Cats Protection League. Couldn't be without a cat companion now


----------



## Vince_UK

Well a nice touch, the Vet called Yang tonight to ask how Miss Mao was, if everything was ok with her and to call immediately if HE has any concerns or worries. No mention of me and I paid the bill LOL
Tonight she has been eating like a horse and the other end has been working also which means no damage. She is purring and tries to bite me,playful bites  all good signs. She just looks sad a pitiful in that collar and that body stocking, head down and looking pathetic with those sad eyes.
Yang told me she slept most of the night on his bed between his legs and he was afraid to move incase he disturbed her.  She did call ito my room to visit me but went back to his. I wonder whose cat she actually is lol.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well Folks, I have taken a decision tonight to take that ruddy collar and body armour off Miss Mao, I think it is totally not necessary and in fact is stressing her to hell and back. Total overkill.
It had been 3 days since the op so should be ok 
I will keep a watchful eye on her over the weekend 
I just don't see the point of it all to be quite honest and donlt want her stressed.
Have I done right or wrong?
Looking for advice here


----------



## scousebird

Just watch she doesn't start chewing at her stitches.  You can always put the collar back on.


----------



## Vince_UK

I have left the bottom half of the body stocking on so that should afford some protection I hope. She is sitting giving herself a good clean poor thing. Must have felt like being in prison.


----------



## Stitch147

As Scousebird has said keep a very close eye on the wound. Tigga managed to start licking at hers and it got infected and she had to have the wound cleaned and glued in the end and the collar on for longer than originally planned.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> As Scousebird has said keep a very close eye on the wound. Tigga managed to start licking at hers and it got infected and she had to have the wound cleaned and glued in the end and the collar on for longer than originally planned.


That was a mistake. At vets now. She started to bite the stitches and i cannot get the collar back on. Vet is doing it now and Yang has yelled at me.  I cannot win anywhere


----------



## Stitch147

Vince_UK said:


> That was a mistake. At vets now. She started to bite the stitches and i cannot get the collar back on. Vet is doing it now and Yang has yelled at me.  I cannot win anywhere


Oh no!!! Hope she'll be ok.


----------



## Vince_UK

back from the vets he has refitted the collar and body thing Stitch and checked it out. I am to soft let my heart rule my brain sometimes.
So back home now and I haven't had anything to eat yet lol
Will wait until next thursday to get the stitches out  
Oh Well Lesson learned and Yang ain't happy with me lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Oh no! Hopefully she'll heal OK now. Hope your ears have stopped ringing after your telling off from Yang!


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> back from the vets he has refitted the collar and body thing Stitch and checked it out. I am to soft let my heart rule my brain sometimes.
> So back home now and I haven't had anything to eat yet lol
> Will wait until next thursday to get the stitches out
> Oh Well Lesson learned and Yang ain't happy with me lol


Oh dear, you're in trouble


----------



## Stitch147

They soon get used to the collar being there. Hope she gets used to it soon and heals nicely.


----------



## Vince_UK

Talk about Panic 
Straight in the car being igored by Miss Mao and yelled at by Yang for not listening LOL
Vince Just cannot win
Anyway Vet cleaned her wound which looks fine to me but what do I know ?
Reapplied the dressing, hideous body stocking and collar and Miss Mao got back into her carry box herself as much as to say ""Screw this, I have had enough" lol
Lesson learned and I will just have to close my eyes when she starts looking at me with those pathetic eyes.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Oh dear, you're in trouble


In a word  Yup lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> They soon get used to the collar being there. Hope she gets used to it soon and heals nicely.


She just looks so pathetic @Stitch147 walking around like one of those robotc kids toys lol all stiff and looking at me with pleading eyes.
Sitches should come out Thursday I hope that is 1 week post op. Mr Yang will not allow it any earlier so I have better listen this time methinks.


----------



## Vince_UK

Thanks @Benny G 
Well done and I admire you for doing that .
I am not sure she thinks she is lucky at the moment lol. I feel so guilty and she looks totally dejected but love her to bits. 
I got hand tied with the damn thing lol
The body stocking is strange I must admit. I did take the stocking and collar off and she started to lick herself and the wound and I thought initially ok. She them started to actually bite the stitches and tug at them and I panicked as one does. I dare not even think about taking it off now, I couldn't stand the ear bashing and an ear bashing in Mandarin is not a pleasant experience at all lol. By the time I have understood one sentence the next one is well underway. I am not 100% totally fluent yet at a breakneck speed.
They couldn't put dissolveable stitches in even though I asked for them, they said there was not enough fat around the wound, who am I to argue I have learned lol 
I have made the journey from cat disliker to cat lover and Miss Mao is absolutely responsible for my transformation and more so for Yang.
They asked me here if I wanted her removed organs which I politely declined lol
Victors leg, I feel I would have asked the same now.


----------



## Vince_UK

How to make someone feel very guilty


----------



## Vince_UK

Well just spent 30 minutes looking for the freakin CAT!!!
Searched everywhere, all cupboards, wardrobes, under sofas you name it we both looked lol
PANIC!!!
How do you loose at cat in the house?
Impossible I thought. WRONG
Eventually found her in the shower room on top of the shower door rail looking all amused and I could swear laughing.. It is about 12 foot off the ground. Didn't think about looking UP! with her in her condition.
I thought leaping would be not on the agenda. WRONG again.
Cannot be much wrong with her if she can jump up the via the towel hanger rail 6 feet then another 6 feet onto the door rail of the shower.
The little minx
Now lieing on my bed looking all doleful and pathetic
Wonder who is being played here


----------



## Vince_UK

AND with that cone collar on also I may add.


----------



## scousebird




----------



## Northerner

Does Miss Mao do this?


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Does Miss Mao do this?
> 
> View attachment 6953


She was last night Northie lol. I am convinced she was smiling and saying to herself "stupid humans".
Really absolute panic because she was no where to be found.
We just didn't think about looking UP. 2 adult males scampering around, cupboards opened, on the floor on our hands and knees like idiots making cat sounds looking for 1 small feline.
I think the score is MM 100 v V&Y 0
Love the photo


----------



## Vince_UK

I have just had to laugh to myself, this little cat is bringing untold pleasure with her antics and wonderful distraction from the realities of life.
This morning she waddled, she is waddling because of the cone collar, out of Yangs room where she obviously had spent the night.
She stretches, looks around, waddles to her litter tray and does what she needed to, waddles over to her food and has something to eat, stretches again and waddles back into Yangs room and goes back to sleep.
I really had to laugh.
She s trying to clean herself but can only lick the inside of the collar. Tomorrow off to the vets and stitches out, it has been 1 week post op, then back to some normality for her.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> I have just had to laugh to myself, this little cat is bringing untold pleasure with her antics and wonderful distraction from the realities of life.
> This morning she waddled, she is waddling because of the cone collar, out of Yangs room where she obviously had spent the night.
> She stretches, looks around, waddles to her litter tray and does what she needed to, waddles over to her food and has something to eat, stretches again and waddles back into Yangs room and goes back to sleep.
> I really had to laugh.
> She s trying to clean herself but can only lick the inside of the collar. Tomorrow off to the vets and stitches out, it has been 1 week post op, then back to some normality for her.


Your kind act in taking her in is paying dividends a hundredfold, Vince - a wonderful investment that has continually grown on the quality-of-life index


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Your kind act in taking her in is paying dividends a hundredfold, Vince - a wonderful investment that has continually grown on the quality-of-life index


Thank you @Northerner 
Your words made me feel quite emotional and that is the truth. I, or should  Yang and I as she seems to have "adopted" him, simply love her to bits plain and simple.
He will spend the weekend at his wifes parents but I know I will be getting regular messages. 
Her stitches come out tomorrow and I am stressing myself believe it or not about that.
I have agreed with Yang that I will stand outside while he takes her in. I just cannot bare the sound of her being in any discomfort whatsoever. 
Call me a coward but It does distess me and I can handle the toughest of the tough but I cannot see Miss Mao or indded any defenceless animal in pain or abused.


----------



## Stitch147

Miss Mao has definitely found her forever home with you Vince. Hope all goes well at the vets.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Miss Mao has definitely found her forever home with you Vince. Hope all goes well at the vets.


Thanks Stitch


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> That was a mistake. At vets now. She started to bite the stitches and i cannot get the collar back on. Vet is doing it now and Yang has yelled at me.  I cannot win anywhere





Vince_UK said:


> Thank you @Northerner
> Your words made me feel quite emotional and that is the truth. I, or should  Yang and I as she seems to have "adopted" him, simply love her to bits plain and simple.
> He will spend the weekend at his wifes parents but I know I will be getting regular messages.
> Her stitches come out tomorrow and I am stressing myself believe it or not about that.
> I have agreed with Yang that I will stand outside while he takes her in. I just cannot bare the sound of her being in any discomfort whatsoever.
> Call me a coward but It does distess me and I can handle the toughest of the tough but I cannot see Miss Mao or indded any defenceless animal in pain or abused.


its not cowardly to feel an animal’s pain. It just shows you care. She has certainly captured both your hearts and is one lucky wee lady. I had two Siamese cats years ago who both got sick and it was hard to watch and deal with. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> its not cowardly to feel an animal’s pain. It just shows you care. She has certainly captured both your hearts and is one lucky wee lady. I had two Siamese cats years ago who both got sick and it was hard to watch and deal with. Good luck tomorrow


Thanks Carol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I hope it goes well for Miss Mao tomorrow 
I agree with @Carolg, it's not cowardly to feel empathy towards another living being's distress or pain.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I hope it goes well for Miss Mao tomorrow
> I agree with @Carolg, it's not cowardly to feel empathy towards another living being's distress or pain.


Thanks Lucy


----------



## robert@fm

www.warriorcats.com


----------



## Vince_UK

robert@fm said:


> www.warriorcats.com


Now strangely enough that opened and opened quite quickly Thanks @robert@fm 
I will book mark it for later.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> She was last night Northie lol. I am convinced she was smiling and saying to herself "stupid humans".
> Really absolute panic because she was no where to be found.
> We just didn't think about looking UP. 2 adult males scampering around, cupboards opened, on the floor on our hands and knees like idiots making cat sounds looking for 1 small feline.
> I think the score is MM 100 v V&Y 0
> Love the photo


My sons cat jumps up on top of doors, and it’s an old tenement. He fell off when he was a kitten, broke his leg by hitting door handle, caged for I think 6 weeks, and coned till stitches came out. Also had the men bits operation when they operated on his leg. Did it stop him jumping up on top of door and my unit...nope here is proof of pudding I posted before. Think we are well trained by felines.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Our cats are driving me mad at the mo.  Won't go out because of the snow & are bored so chasing each other around the house!


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, the deed is done.
Stitches out and Yang tells me she made absolutely no noise or sounds AT ALL, I just don't believe it.
I think this little feline is mocking me somehow.
However, the vet says the collar and body suit should stay on for another 3 days.
I don't agree.
Yang said Yes vets instructions
Miss Mao just looked at me 
so....
The collar will stay on until Saturday as will the body armour.
Y+MM1 v V0
I got all the reasons under the sun why it needs to stay there 3 more days and ideally should be 5
After negotiation 3 days was settled on.
I will take it off Saturday evening
She seems fine enough, more lively and vocal today but now snoring on my bed.
This is where it was done.


----------



## robert@fm

Carolg said:


> My sons cat jumps up on top of doors, and it’s an old tenement. He fell off when he was a kitten, broke his leg by hitting door handle, caged for I think 6 weeks, and coned till stitches came out. Also had the men bits operation when they operated on his leg. Did it stop him jumping up on top of door and my unit...nope here is proof of pudding I posted before. Think we are well trained by felines.


He's gorgeous!  #blackcatsmatter


----------



## Vince_UK

robert@fm said:


> He's gorgeous!  #blackcatsmatter


Yes he is with a definite air of superiority


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Our cats are driving me mad at the mo.  Won't go out because of the snow & are bored so chasing each other around the house!


Must be like bedlam


----------



## Stitch147

Tigga has spent most of the time curled up asleep on our bed. Trev even warmed up the beddy bear in the microwave for her to snuggle up to!


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Tigga has spent most of the time curled up asleep on our bed. Trev even warmed up the beddy bear in the microwave for her to snuggle up to!


That is much better than me covering Miss Mao with a quilt,I need buy one.I have seen them on sale here.
I do have the aircon unit in the bedroom on heating and she lies in the airflow lol 
Not daft are they.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Well, the deed is done.
> Stitches out and Yang tells me she made absolutely no noise or sounds AT ALL, I just don't believe it.
> I think this little feline is mocking me somehow.
> However, the vet says the collar and body suit should stay on for another 3 days.
> I don't agree.
> Yang said Yes vets instructions
> Miss Mao just looked at me
> so....
> The collar will stay on until Saturday as will the body armour.
> Y+MM1 v V0
> I got all the reasons under the sun why it needs to stay there 3 more days and ideally should be 5
> After negotiation 3 days was settled on.
> I will take it off Saturday evening
> She seems fine enough, more lively and vocal today but now snoring on my bed.
> This is where it was done.
> View attachment 6990


Beaten hands down. Glad it’s all done


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Beaten hands down. Glad it’s all done


Yes on both counts lol


----------



## Carolg

robert@fm said:


> He's gorgeous!  #blackcatsmatter





Vince_UK said:


> Yes he is with a definite air of superiority


Yes he is a beauty. Makes me want one, but not when I am still working.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> That is much better than me covering Miss Mao with a quilt,I need buy one.I have seen them on sale here.
> I do have the aircon unit in the bedroom on heating and she lies in the airflow lol
> Not daft are they.


I used to have poor heating with vents in wall. Wee Siamese bu&&£rbs used to sit like 2 sphinkses in front of it, and no heat got passed them


----------



## Stitch147

Vince_UK said:


> That is much better than me covering Miss Mao with a quilt,I need buy one.I have seen them on sale here.
> I do have the aircon unit in the bedroom on heating and she lies in the airflow lol
> Not daft are they.


Nope, I use it in bed as I get really cold feet of a night and she was laying on top of it a few nights a go. So Trev started warming it up for her during the day instead of putting the heating on all the time. We put it underneath her bed (my cardigan that she thinks is her bed!) so it isn't too hot and she loves it!


----------



## Stitch147

I think Tigga wants to go shopping!


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> I think Tigga wants to go shopping!
> View attachment 7018


Wonderful facial  expression


----------



## Stitch147

Vince_UK said:


> Wonderful facial  expression


Don't let the sweet and innocent face fool you!


----------



## Vince_UK

Well folks, at last the body suit and collar are off this morning. The scar is perfect and healed totally and you cannot see the join.
After eating better than she has eaten for the past 2 weeks, she is now sitting giving herself an complete once over and purring away like crazy.
She can certainly perfom a complex number of bodily contortions lol.
Trying to stop her licking the scar area is a bit of a challenge
Another chapter in her life completed, now to turn the next page.
Glad that is all over and done with, back to normality at last.
I really thank everyone on here for your suppport and guidance, invaluable I truly mean that.
I am totally Cat Ignorant but learning quickly.


----------



## Vince_UK

Interesting story from Shanghai this morning.
Shows some people do care.
The link is safe, just our local press here.
https://www.shine.cn/feature/lifestyle/1803021159/


----------



## Vince_UK

I should add if you open the link it is definitely watching the video, it has English subtitles.


----------



## scousebird

Glad to see Miss Mao is free from here restraints and looking good.


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Glad to see Miss Mao is free from here restraints and looking good.


Driving me crazy at the moment lol 2 weeks pent up energy and positive over acting being released, she is everywhere at 100 miles per hour lol.


----------



## mikeyB

Fascinating story and film, Vince, thanks. They speak of the German system, but if you buy a dog from the RSPCA, they do home visits and take a full pet history, and won’t sell the dog unless you have taken it for at least two walks. It’s a pity it’s not in law as it is in Germany.


----------



## Vince_UK

mikeyB said:


> Fascinating story and film, Vince, thanks. They speak of the German system, but if you buy a dog from the RSPCA, they do home visits and take a full pet history, and won’t sell the dog unless you have taken it for at least two walks. It’s a pity it’s not in law as it is in Germany.


Yes it is, if they didn't do that for sure they would end up on their way to Yulin in Guanxi and a horrible death for human comsumption. That is something I don't wish to think about. 20,000 during the 2 week annual festival they have. I have friends who have actually had their dogs stolen for that very purpose.


----------



## Stitch147

She's looking well Vince. I bet she is glad to be free of the cone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good to see her doing so well.  Meanwhile, I'm stuck on the sofa with 2 cats on my lap & one next to me.


----------



## Carolg

Do you know that a big pet chain keep a register when you buy a fish tank and fish, and won’t sell you any more than your tank can support.? Talk about fish protection.,not saying they are wrong though


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Good to see her doing so well.  Meanwhile, I'm stuck on the sofa with 2 cats on my lap & one next to me.
> View attachment 7062 View attachment 7064


Who needs a blankie or hot water bottle


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> Good to see her doing so well.  Meanwhile, I'm stuck on the sofa with 2 cats on my lap & one next to me.
> View attachment 7062 View attachment 7064


They look bored. You’re not watching football like me, are you.?


----------



## Amigo

Vince, I think you and Yang will need to get wed otherwise there’s going to be one hell of a cat custody battle!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Mark Parrott said:


> Good to see her doing so well.  Meanwhile, I'm stuck on the sofa with 2 cats on my lap & one next to me.
> View attachment 7062 View attachment 7064




Gorgeous cats


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

It's good to see Miss Mao looking so good @Vince_UK


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Vince, I think you and Yang will need to get wed otherwise there’s going to be one hell of a cat custody battle!


No contest @Amigo given a choice I know she would go to him lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Good to see her doing so well.  Meanwhile, I'm stuck on the sofa with 2 cats on my lap & one next to me.
> View attachment 7062 View attachment 7064


Thanks @Mark Parrott 
They have to be "close" don't they


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> She's looking well Vince. I bet she is glad to be free of the cone.


Thanks Stitch


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It's good to see Miss Mao looking so good @Vince_UK


Thanks Lucy


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Glad to see Miss Mao is free from here restraints and looking good.


Thanks Scouse


----------



## Vince_UK

I will give you an example @Amigo how I know she would do that lol
This weekend, Yang went to his in laws with his wife and I had the job of "babysitting" and removing the collar etc. Numerous messages throughout the 2days to make suare I was doing my job correctly.
Thunderstorms torrential rain lastnight so I wet to bed early. Miss Mao sees me preparing to go to bed and jumps onto the bed before me.
I go to sleep as one does. Yang comes back around 12.30 and in typically Chinese style wakes the whole ruddy complex up including yours truly.
Miss Mao instantly gets  off my bed, goes to greet him and then she retires to his room with him.
Morning comes, I get up she wanderrs through gets fed and then wanders back to Yangs room again.
I have the feeling is am just the "sugar daddy"  for her lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> They look bored. You’re not watching football like me, are you.?


They are bored, but it's more the fact that they won't go out as it's too cold.  Wussies!


----------



## robert@fm

Funny (though very NSFW) cat story from the Darwin Awards:

Packing the Wardrobe


----------



## Stitch147

Tigga is home after her 6 month check up at the vets. All was good. She's put a bit of weight on since she was there last but she lost a bit after being poorly, so that was good. Teeth and heart all good. Vet did have to do most of the exam with tigga on my shoulder, but they're used to that now!


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Tigga is home after her 6 month check up at the vets. All was good. She's put a bit of weight on since she was there last but she lost a bit after being poorly, so that was good. Teeth and heart all good. Vet did have to do most of the exam with tigga on my shoulder, but they're used to that now!


Good news for both TIgga and you Stitch


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, I went to bed last night and Yang was working.. Miss Mao decided she wanted to "assist" and made sure she was involved.
He moved her away a few times as she placed herself between him and his laptop but to no avail, back she came lol
Finally he gave up and Miss Mao won the day, or should I say night.
However, currently she is leaping and jumping and pretend hunting most of the time. There is a new game she has devised which involves her hiding behind my bedroom curtain and when I go to open the balcony doors or the curtain she leaps up at my hand. She will actually go and sit there waiting for me just to do that.
She is bringing so much laughter and entertainment I could never have possible dreamed of. Wonderful little creature.
If it is toss up however, between choosing me or Yang, she will always go to Yang.


----------



## scousebird

Vince_UK said:


> If it is toss up however, between choosing me or Yang, she will always go to Yang.


Can't you just evict Yang


----------



## Vince_UK

scousebird said:


> Can't you just evict Yang


I think Miss Mao would pack her bags at the same time lol and I need him look after her when I am not here.


----------



## Vince_UK

This morning Yang was busy doing a Powerpoint for me in Chinese, takes me ages to do them in Chinese.
So, Miss Mao decided yet again she wasn't going to be left out.
1st she started tapping him with her front paws
2nd she manoeuvres herself onto him
3rd she positons herself so she can watch what is going on
She was purring all the time. and purring loudly.
It absolutely amazed me her pure determnation to get where she wanted to be and his patience in allowing it lol
Strange thing is she doesn't do it to me.
Wonderful


----------



## Vince_UK

I don't think somehow MIss Mao likes Pavarotti lol


----------



## New-journey

Wonderful thread, don't know how I missed it! I have a visit sometimes from a cat two doors down, he comes in and sleeps on my bed. He makes me very happy!


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Wonderful thread, don't know how I missed it! I have a visit sometimes from a cat two doors down, he comes in and sleeps on my bed. He makes me very happy!


Miss Mao has now decided that sleeping on top of the bed is no longer good enough for her. She now gets under the duvet.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Miss Mao has now decided that sleeping on top of the bed is no longer good enough for her. She now gets under the duvet.


Our lola does that.  Then gets to hot & gets out again.  Then gets too cold & get back under!  I don't mind, she keeps my bum warm.


----------



## Vince_UK

Whose a bonny girl?
Well, took Miss Mao for a shampoo and set today while I had a haircut.
It was a wet shampoo and full manicure.
She was ok when she came back  just a little quiet for a while.
Was thinking about buying on of these but not sure to be honest lol
At the "Will I ,won't I "stage


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Whose a bonny girl?
> Well, took Miss Mao for a shampoo and set today while I had a haircut.
> It was a wet shampoo and full manicure.
> She was ok when she came back  just a little quite for a while.
> Was thinking about buying on of these but not sure to be honest lol
> At the "Will I ,won't I "stage
> View attachment 7692 View attachment 7693 View attachment 7694 View attachment 7695


Vince if you plan to walk your cat on a harness...that needs to be done when they're kittens...trained from a young age...not worth the risk TBH...if she is happy as an indoor cat...I would leave well alone...besides most of the cats I have owned were the most fabulous escape artists...can get out of anything...think about it very carefully.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Bubbsie  I am 
I don't want her to get used to going out to be honest and that deterring me somewhat.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> @Bubbsie  I am
> I don't want her to get used to going out to be honest and that deterring me somewhat.


She doesn't seem unhappy how she is...I'd leave her alone for now.


----------



## Ljc

Vince_UK said:


> Whose a bonny girl?
> Well, took Miss Mao for a shampoo and set today while I had a haircut.
> It was a wet shampoo and full manicure.
> She was ok when she came back  just a little quiet for a while.
> Was thinking about buying on of these but not sure to be honest lol
> At the "Will I ,won't I "stage
> View attachment 7692 View attachment 7693 View attachment 7694 View attachment 7695


Miss Mao is one lucky cat.
When I first read this,  till I saw the last pic I thought you were thinking about getting a dog.
I’ve had two indoor cats both were very happy, so I wouldn’t worry too much about taking her out for a walk . Good.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

She's such a cutie


----------



## Vince_UK

Benny G said:


> Hi Vince, I used to walk one of my cats on a lead. Everyday for about 2 years I would walk up and down my back street, just like walking a dog. Several of my other cats would walk with us but only my four year ex-street cat called "Byron" would be on the lead. He was on a lead because he would attack any neighbourhood cat and they would each beat the other to a bloody heap.
> Walking the cat on a lead can be done, but it requires practice and patience. I got Byron used to wearing the harness; first inside the house, without the lead attached for a quarter of an hour each day at his interactive play time, then with the lead attached and over the course of a month moved the walks outside.
> I discovered that Byron could escape his lead if he really wanted to, by walking backwards and wriggling to freedom. Cats have a floating clavicle which means they can squash their shoulders right up to the neck and then squeeze through an opening the size of their own head. When it comes to escapology cats would give Houdini a run for his money.
> So you can walk the cat on a lead, but it can be tricky and is not without risk.


Thanks @Benny G  for the very useful informaton.
I just feel guilty when she is in the house all the time although she seems happy. When she sits and looks out of the window I often wonder how much maybe she would like to be out there. No way would I every consider letting her outside alone here, god knows what could happen to her.
I will think about it for the future but really Benny thanks so much.


----------



## Heath o

We lost 3 this year 2 sisters roxy and lexi who both lived till 21 had them since kittens and Angel who was 10 who we had from kitten youngest had allergic reaction to what vets had gave her.  What love you give them they will give back 10 fold good on ya


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> We lost 3 this year 2 sisters roxy and lexi who both lived till 21 had them since kittens and Angel who was 10 who we had from kitten youngest had allergic reaction to what vets had gave her.  What love you give them they will give back 10 fold good on ya


She certainly does that Heath.
Sorry you lost them I know what it is like to loose a pet you love


----------



## Vince_UK

I think I have got one of these


----------



## Vince_UK

They all say that.
Will not load


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> They all say that.
> Will not load


Deleted!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Deleted!


----------



## Vince_UK

Who is a pretty girl ?
LOL


----------



## Vince_UK

Just how content can she be, this is mid morning. She never ceases to bring a smile to my face.
That is except when she is nipping my feet in bed at 5.am to get me up. Yang? she totally doesn't do that to him lol.
Amazing little creature.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Just how content can she be, this is mid morning. She never ceases to bring a smile to my face.
> That is except when she is nipping my feet in bed at 5.am to get me up. Yang? she totally doesn't do that to him lol.
> Amazing little creature.
> View attachment 8309 View attachment 8310


Ahhh ...I love it when they are curled up fast asleep ...nipping your feet...such a small price to pay for all the pleasure she brings Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bought a new mouse toy and a catnip spray for the feline. 
Sprayed the mouse and she is giving it some hell at this very moment lol. She spent the night again on the balcony after she climbed the bedroom curtains and opened the bedside cabinet drawers to crawl inside.. Little bugger has learned to open the bedside drawers, slide open the wardrobe doors and open the mosquito screen on the windows which I leave closed when I open the windows. That means I cannot leave the windows  open now when I am not around and it is starting to get hot and humid in Shanghai. I am 6 floors up and she cannot fly yet, well I don't think she can but wouldn't be surprised.
She is far to smart.


----------



## Vince_UK

A friend, walking home from work on Friday in Yixing close to WuXi found these little mites dumped beside a garbage bin. THere were 6 of them but 2 had already died. He has taken them home and tryig to look after them.
There are some vile and despicable people .


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> A friend, walking home from work on Friday in Yixing close to WuXi found these little mites dumped beside a garbage bin. THere were 6 of them but 2 had already died. He has taken them home and tryig to look after them.
> There are some vile and despicable people .
> View attachment 8457


OOh poor little things Vince...thank goodness he found them...keep us updated...are there any animal rescue societies there?


----------



## Mark Parrott

That is awful. Vince.  As I may have mentioned before, one of ours (Maya) was found by us dumped in a ditch & was only about 6 weeks old.  I really don't know how people can do it.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Poor wee things  I hope they make it, they look very young


----------



## stephknits

I can see a dual career in the future Vince - as you open a new let lescue centre alongside your new factory


----------



## Pine Marten

Our dear old girl Molly died on Friday morning, aged almost 20 . She had deteriorated a lot recently, could barely walk, and had a tumour in her intestines. I miss her greatly, but am glad that she is now at peace and out of discomfort.


----------



## Vince_UK

Pine Marten said:


> Our dear old girl Molly died on Friday morning, aged almost 20 . She had deteriorated a lot recently, could barely walk, and had a tumour in her intestines. I miss her greatly, but am glad that she is now at peace and out of discomfort.
> View attachment 8458


Sorry to hear this Pine Marten. {{{{{HUGS}}}}} 
I was never a great cat lover but after finding Miss Mao my opinion of them has completely changed. Love her to bits so I fully understand how you feel. Take care


----------



## Mark Parrott

So sorry to hear that @Pine Marten.


----------



## Bubbsie

Pine Marten said:


> Our dear old girl Molly died on Friday morning, aged almost 20 . She had deteriorated a lot recently, could barely walk, and had a tumour in her intestines. I miss her greatly, but am glad that she is now at peace and out of discomfort.
> View attachment 8458


That is so sad PM...its amazing how much they become part of your life...really so very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm very sorry to hear that @Pine Marten  (((hugs))) to you all x
Molly was very beautiful x


----------



## scousebird

Sorry to hear your news @Pine Marten


----------



## Pine Marten

Thank you all for your kind words about Molly....she was greatly loved. Can't resist putting here a pic of her in younger days, enjoying the sun


----------



## Vince_UK

Sound asleep at this moment and half sitting up. lol What a tough life she has.
Wonderful little creature.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Sound asleep at this moment and half sitting up. lol What a tough life she has.
> Wonderful little creature.
> View attachment 8842


Ahh...that's obviously her corner of the sofa?...or does she command all of it


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Ahh...that's obviously her corner of the sofa?...or does she command all of it


Just that corner and that is where Yang sits when he is here lol
She will actually try to get behind him when he is sitting there and try to make him move lol Hilarious.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Just that corner and that is where Yang sits when he is here lol
> She will actually try to get behind him when he is sitting there and try to make him move lol Hilarious.


Same here Vince...there's a cat bed...two easy chairs...the sofa & any number of cushions but he (Churchill) always wants to sit wherever I am settled...unless of course there' a new cardboard box around...usually one he can't fit into...he likes the challenge...when the new toilet seat arrived...he spent hours trying to get into the extremely flat box it arrived in.


----------



## Vince_UK

I dare not mention Bibble wrap lol
I bought her a bed when she first came here and she has never used it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I dare not mention Bibble wrap lol
> I bought her a bed when she first came here and she has never used it.


His majesty has had everything Vince...cat beds...those lambs wool slings that hang on the radiators...you name it I've bought it...now a good old cardboard box...or any of my spaces...it costs a lot less...keeps him amused...therefore keeps him happy.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> His majesty has had everything Vince...cat beds...those lambs wool slings that hang on the radiators...you name it I've bought it...now a good old cardboard box...or any of my spaces...it costs a lot less...keeps him amused...therefore keeps him happy.


Just like ours.  Bought them all their own cushions to sleep on.  Not one of them has been used.  Now, if I have a look round the house, there will be a cat in every available cardboard box.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Cats will sleep where ever they want, be it on a pile of fresh laundered clothes, we cover our washing with a towel, so what!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Just like ours.  Bought them all their own cushions to sleep on.  Not one of them has been used.  Now, if I have a look round the house, there will be a cat in every available cardboard box.


My one likes nothing better than his own box Mark...he's obsessed for a few days...then he waits for a new one...doesn't matter what size...he'll try his very best to squeeze himself in it.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

My girl cat loves nothing better than a cat nap in a Primark bag


----------



## C&E Guy

A local cat has "adopted" us.

At first, he came into our house for a moment or two - but then left. Over the months, he came in more frequently (4/5 times a day) and stays a lot longer.

On Wednesdays, I work from home, and he comes in and keeps me company. He usually lies on my laptop bag on the dining room table, and falls asleep for a few hours. He sits on the window sills (inside and out) or lies up on top of the fridge.

He even fell asleep on top of the bin bag once.

I was going to tell the manageress of the local pet shop that she is wasting her time selling baskets and blankets etc - she should just offer laptop bags and bin bags!

We know his name as it's on his collar, and he's very clean when he comes in. He even lets us dry him with a paper towel if he's wet. He lets us pick him up (when he gets too close to the fish tank) and he climbs up all over us.

He wanders around the kitchen counter and helps himself to any leftover food - especially breakfast cereal - but also like mince or fish.

Some mornings, he's sitting on the front door mat waiting to come in.  On these recent sunny days, he lies on the patio beside us.

We have all the benefits of a cat - without actually owning one!


----------



## Stitch147

Trev had to run outside and rescue Tigga from the rain yesterday. She was under the gazebo in the garden when the thunderstorm started and refused to move even though she was petrified, so he had to run out and carry her in.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Stitch147 said:


> Trev had to run outside and rescue Tigga from the rain yesterday. She was under the gazebo in the garden when the thunderstorm started and refused to move even though she was petrified, so he had to run out and carry her in.



Good old Trev, she's got him well trained, this made me laugh, Pip (my Tom cat asleep on the sofa next to me) even raised his head as I chuckled at this


----------



## Stitch147

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Good old Trev, she's got him well trained, this made me laugh, Pip (my Tom cat asleep on the sofa next to me) even raised his head as I chuckled at this


She has him really well trained, as he works from home he is there with her all the time. She goes back and lays on the bed with him after he's dropped me off at the station in the morning and everything. She is a right daddy's little girl.


----------

